# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  εξωτερικη εγκατασταση φωτισμου κηπου

## θανασης μπελ

καλησπερα σε ολους,ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ και θελω να με βοηθησετε σε μια κατασκευη που προκειτε να κανω στο μελλον.εξωτερικος φωτισμος κηπου.οι αποστασεις των καλωδιων ειναι μικρες και τα φωτιστικα ειναι 4.ερωτηση,να χρησιμοποιησω μετασχηματιστη 220/220 και πινακα σε στεγανο σημειο στον κηπο,καλωδια νυυ? η να τροφοδοτηθουν τα φωτιστικα κατευθιαν απο μια ασφαλεια 10αρα απο τον πινακα χωρις μ/σ και πινακα ξεχωριστο? ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για κήπο είναι πολλά τα 220 αλλά περίμενε να απαντήσει και κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Ο μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης είναι απαραίτητος!
Εμένα ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου έχει βάλει στον κήπο 2 ανεξάρτητα κυκλώματα, με ένα μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης 220/220V -1000VA έκαστο. Ένα για τις λάμπες εδάφους και ένα για τους προβολείς. Λειτουργούν εδώ και 10 χρόνια άψογα, χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο κανονισμός λέει μέχρι 60 για κήπο, απο κει και πέρα ότι και να βάλει θα λειτουργήσει αλλά για ασφάλεια ας κάνει λίγο υπομονή

----------


## xrhstosmp

αν οι απαιτησεις σου ειναι μονο για φωτισμο... μονο 42ν θα βαλεις. εννοειτε οτι ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβη εγκατασταση απο τα 230 ,κυριως λογω αυξημενων διατομων καλωδιων  αλλα η ασφαλεια προεχει. μονο σε συσκευες που απαιτουν 230 π.χ γκαραζοπορτα βαζεις μ/ς απομονωσης 230/230.

----------


## Alexandros84

Γεια
Δε χριαζεσαι υποπινακα !!!! Στο πινακα σου θα εχεις μια ασφαλεια για τον εξωτερικο φωτισμο !!! Απο την ασφαλεια αυτη θα τροφοδοτειται ο μετασχ. ! Ο μετασχ. ειναι για την ασφαλεια σου !!! Να φροντισεις να μπει σε στεγανο σημειο και καλο θα ηταν να αεριζεται γιατι ζεστενετε !!!

----------


## αντονιο

Γεια σας.Για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια θα έβαζα ρελέ διαρροής στα 230 V.Επίσης τώρα υπάρχουν και ρ\δ στα 16 και 20Α εαν θέλεις να βάλεις ενα μόνο για τον κήπο.

----------


## tomka

Μπορεις να τα συνδεσεις και απευθειας στο δικτυο αρκει να υπαρχει ρελε διαρροης στον πινακα

----------


## kavala26

Καλησπερα!
 Εγώ έχω βάλει ένα πίνακα κάτω από στεγανό σημείο, μια ασφάλεια 10 Α για 6 λάμπες που έχω(Ειδικές για εξωτερικούς χώρους) και μια ασφαλεια 10 Α για μια πριζα! Έχω αυτόματο διαφυγής και το σύστημα  δουλεύει 5 χρονιά σε όλες τις συνθήκες!!

----------

thespyros (19-02-18)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2:  
Καλησπέρα.
Καλωσορίζω το νέο μέλος Θανάση μπελ.
Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Αποστόλη1 και με το xrhstosmr.
Δε συμφωνώ με το Γαλινητη και πολύ περισσότερο
Με τον Alejandro84 .
Παρεμβάλωντας Μ / Σ 220 /220 V για μένα είναι ποιό
επικύνδηνο από το να μη παρεμβάλομε τέτοιο Μ / Σ
- αν και γνωρίζω ότι κάνει γαλβανική απομώνοση - (*) 
Πρέπει μα πας στη λύση κάτω των 60 V άρα
στις τυποποιημένες καταναλώσεις 42 V .
Θα κάνω προσπάθεια να αναρτήσω τη πρέπουσα
Συνδεσμολογία Μ / Σ 220 / 42 V .
( * ) Θα επανέλθω στο μέλλον .

----------


## Ηλιας Α

ννν   δοκιμαστικό  τεστ

----------


## Alexandros84

> Καλησπέρα.
> Καλωσορίζω το νέο μέλος Θανάση μπελ.
> Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Αποστόλη1 και με το xrhstosmr.
> Δε συμφωνώ με το Γαλινητη και πολύ περισσότερο
> Με τον Alejandro84 .
> Παρεμβάλωντας Μ / Σ 220 /220 V για μένα είναι ποιό
> επικύνδηνο από το να μη παρεμβάλομε τέτοιο Μ / Σ
> - αν και γνωρίζω ότι κάνει γαλβανική απομώνοση - (*) 
> Πρέπει μα πας στη λύση κάτω των 60 V άρα
> ...



  Γεια , μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι ειναι λαθος η ιδεα μου ?
Οπως ξερεις καλα κυκλοφορουν και φωτιστικα εξ.χωρου με 220 V , αρα με καποιο τροπο πρεπει να φροντισουμε για την προστασια μας !!! Μια λυση ειναι το ρελε που υπαρχει στο πινακα μας ,αλλα το ρελε δεν απομονωνει το κυκλωμα των φωτιστικων του εξ.χωρου απλως μειωνει το χρωνο του επικυνδυνου ρευματος που πιθανον να περασει απο το σωμα μας και αποβει μοιραιο !!!! Με τη χρηση του αυτομετασχημ. 220/220  πρεπει να ακουμπαμε ταυτοχρονα και τις 2 εξοδους του Μ/Σ για να παθουμε ηλεκτροπληξια ....... λιγο δυσκολο να συμβει !!!!

  Θα θελα να προσθεσω πως αν ο φιλος μας καταφυγει στο Μ/Σ , καλο θα ηταν να τοποθετηθει ασφαλεια και για τη προστασια του δευτερευοντος !!! Ο εξ. φωτισμος ερχεται αυκολα σε επαφη με υγρασια και νερο (κινδυνος βραχυκυκλοματος και καψιμο του Μ/Σ)
   Φιλικα

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2: 
Καλημέρα
Προς Alexandro84

Απάντηση.
1) Ηλεκτροπληξία δεν προέρχεται μόνον από
τα φωτ σώματα αλλά και από άλλους παράγοντες όπως τροφ αγωγούς , κουτιά διακλαδώσεων κ/α .
2) Ασφάλεια δευτ/τος υπάρχει (όχι 1 αλλά 2 )
βλέπε στο από 17/02/10 20-17 μύνημα μου
8λεπτά της ώρας αργότερα του αρχικού .

Ερώτηση
1) Όταν λές <<αλλά το ρελέ δεν απομων………>>
γιατί είδους ρελέ μιλάς και αφού μειώνει
το χρόνο πως δεν απομονώνει .
2) << με τη χρήση αυτομετασχημ >> μήπως 
ήθελες να γράψεις Μ / Σ .
Αφού μου απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω θα επανέλθω και θα αναπτύξω το θέμα  :Sad:

----------


## FILMAN

Το σωστότερο όλων είναι το εξής: Να χρησιμοποιηθεί μ/ς χαμηλής τάσης π.χ. 24V με το δευτερεύον χωρισμένο στη μέση, δηλ. με μεσαία λήψη, ή 2Χ12V αν θέλετε. Η μεσαία λήψη θα οδηγηθεί στη γείωση. Έτσι μεταξύ οποιουδήποτε αγωγού της χαμηλής τάσης και της γης θα υπάρχει τάση μόνο 12V. Ασφάλεια στο δευτερεύον δεν χρειάζεται, μόνο στο πρωτεύον, η οποία θα πρέπει να αντέχει ρεύμα ίσο με το ρεύμα κανονικής λειτουργίας της φωτιστικής εγκατάστασης (όχι μεγαλύτερο).

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Sad:  
FILMAN
H συζήτηση σ αυτό το θέμα εστιάσθει –προς-
παρόν τουλάχιστον γύρο από την ηλεκτροπληξία, ακουστήκαν διάφορες απόψεις
Περί Μ / Σ 220 / 220 V , περί Μ / Σ 220 / 42 V
- την οποία και υποστηρίζω - , περί αυτομετ που
-Ίσως εκ παραδρομής εγγράφει - , περί ρελέ.
Είναι παρατραβηγμένο να πάμε στη λύση
με Μ / Σ 220 / 2 Χ 12  v βλέπε στη κατηγορία
ηλεκτρολογία θέμα ηλεκτροπ/ξία 22 04 09 το
θέμα το ανέπτυξε διεξοδικά το μέλος GR_
KYROS και μην με πας στην ακραία περίπτωση προς το τέλους του κειμένου << όμως , αν το σώμα είναι……..>>
Αν πάλι επιμένεις στη λύση 220 / 2χ24 v φτιάξε
ένα σκίτσο το τρόπο που θα φτιαχτεί το 
δευτ/ων κύκλωμα δηλ θα γειώσεις και τις
συσκευές? και πως?
Για την ύπαρξη ασφαλειών στο δευτ/ων
επιφυλάσσομε να απαντήσω προς το παρών.

----------


## FILMAN

> FILMAN
> H συζήτηση σ αυτό το θέμα εστιάσθει –προς-
> παρόν τουλάχιστον γύρο από την ηλεκτροπληξία, ακουστήκαν διάφορες απόψεις
> Περί Μ / Σ 220 / 220 V , περί Μ / Σ 220 / 42 V
> - την οποία και υποστηρίζω - , περί αυτομετ που
> -Ίσως εκ παραδρομής εγγράφει - , περί ρελέ.
> Είναι παρατραβηγμένο να πάμε στη λύση
> με Μ / Σ 220 / 2 Χ 12  v βλέπε στη κατηγορία
> ηλεκτρολογία θέμα ηλεκτροπ/ξία 22 04 09 το
> ...



Φίλε Ηλία, αυτό που προτείνω είναι το καλύτερο... Μη στέκεσαι στην τιμή των 24V που ανέφερα... Κάποιος θα μπορούσε να βάλει μ/σ 2Χ12V, άλλος 2X21V, κ.λ.π.(μέχρι ενός ορίου βέβαια, γιατί με μ/σ 2Χ115V θα έχουμε 115V ως προς γη που δεν είναι και τόσο ασφαλές). Ο αυτομετασχηματιστής δεν προσφέρει απομόνωση και ως εκ τούτου δεν προάγει την ασφάλεια... Όχι, σ' αυτό που λέω δεν χρειάζεται να γειώσεις τις συσκευές, αν όμως θέλεις, μπορείς να το κάνεις... Δεν χρειάζεσαι σχεδιάγραμμα... Κάνεις αυτό που λες εσύ, απλά γειώνεις επίσης τη μεσαία λήψη του δευτερεύντος του μ/ς...

----------


## θανασης μπελ

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.συμφωνω με την αποψη του alaxandros 84 οτι μπορει η εγκατασταση να τροφοδοτηθει κατευθιαν απο το πινακα του σπιτιου,χωρις να χρησιμοποιηθει υποπινακας στο κηπο,με ξεχωριστη ασφαλεια,επισης οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και ρελε διαφυγης εντασης οπως προτεινουν οι tomka και antonio το οποιο θα ανεβαζε το κοστος της εγκαταστασης βεβαια,οπως και η αποψη του καβαλα 21 για την χρησιμοποιηση ρελε διαφυγης χωρις μετασχηματιστη με υποπινακα στον κηπο το οποιο δεν ειχε περασει καθολου απο το μυαλο μου.απο την αλλη πλευρα υπαρχει και η αποψη του υποβιβασμου της τασης σε 24v η 42v οπως προτηνει ο xrhstosmp το οποιο θα ανεβαζε το κοστος και νομιζω οτι λογω μικρων αποστασεων δεν θα το χρησημοποιησω.

----------


## FILMAN

> ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.συμφωνω με την αποψη του alaxandros 84 οτι μπορει η εγκατασταση να τροφοδοτηθει κατευθιαν απο το πινακα του σπιτιου,χωρις να χρησιμοποιηθει υποπινακας στο κηπο,με ξεχωριστη ασφαλεια,επισης οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και ρελε διαφυγης εντασης οπως προτεινουν οι tomka και antonio το οποιο θα ανεβαζε το κοστος της εγκαταστασης βεβαια,οπως και η αποψη του καβαλα 21 για την χρησιμοποιηση ρελε διαφυγης χωρις μετασχηματιστη με υποπινακα στον κηπο το οποιο δεν ειχε περασει καθολου απο το μυαλο μου.απο την αλλη πλευρα υπαρχει και η αποψη του υποβιβασμου της τασης σε 24v η 42v οπως προτηνει ο xrhstosmp το οποιο θα ανεβαζε το κοστος και νομιζω οτι λογω μικρων αποστασεων δεν θα το χρησημοποιησω.



Τι άλλο να πω πια...

----------


## GEORGE73

παιδια ωραιοι οι κανονισμοι και ωραια ολα που λετε .Το παιδι θελει να βαλει 4 φωτακια μονο.ΕΛΕΟΣ.ακουω για υποπινακες μετασχηματιστες κτλ πως δεν ειπατε και για κανεναν υποσταθμο.Για μενα κοιτα να ριξεις ενα καλωδιο 3χ2,5 απο τον πινακα σου ΝΥΥ σε si-bi 16 σε ενα στεγανο κουτι 8χ8 τυπου Κουβιδη και απο εκει τραβα γραμμες 3χ1,5 μεχρι τα φωτιστικα σου .Απλα το πιο βασικο κοιτα τα φωτιστικα να ειναι καποιας καλης ποιοτητας με ενδειξη IP65 καλης εφαρμογης και η εισοδο του καλωδιου να εχει καλη στεγανοτητα.Μεγαλο ρολο παιζει και αυτος που θα τα φτιαξει να ειναι λιγο γνωστης.Πιστευω να βοηθησα :Wink:  :Wink:  :Sad:

----------


## nveli

εννοείς ότι για λίγα ¨φωτάκια¨δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εφαρμόζονται οι κανονισμοί ΕΗΕ; 
Εσύ δηλαδή από πόσα ¨φωτάκια¨ και πάνω αρχίζεις να τους εφαρμόζεις;

----------


## GEORGE73

> εννοείς ότι για λίγα ¨φωτάκια¨δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εφαρμόζονται οι κανονισμοί ΕΗΕ; 
> Εσύ δηλαδή από πόσα ¨φωτάκια¨ και πάνω αρχίζεις να τους εφαρμόζεις;



φιλε μου δεν ειπα να μην εφαρμοζονται οι κανονισμοι απλα με καποιες προυποθεσεις οπως ειπα μπορουμε να παρατυπισουμε λιγο σε κατι τοσο απλο δηλαδη καλωδιο ΝΥΥ μεσα σε σωληνα,κουτια διακλαδωσεως στεγανα - φωτιστικα αλουμινιου στεγανα καλης κατασκευης και οχι κινεζικα και η εργασια να γινει απο ηλεκτρολογο.Ολα αυτα φυσικα εννοουνται οτι ο πινακας που περνουμε την παροχη εχει ρελε και η παροχη μας ειναι σε ασφαλεια LN 16Α

----------


## FILMAN

> φιλε μου δεν ειπα να μην εφαρμοζονται οι κανονισμοι απλα με καποιες προυποθεσεις οπως ειπα μπορουμε να παρατυπισουμε λιγο σε κατι τοσο απλο δηλαδη καλωδιο ΝΥΥ μεσα σε σωληνα,κουτια διακλαδωσεως στεγανα - φωτιστικα αλουμινιου στεγανα καλης κατασκευης και οχι κινεζικα και η εργασια να γινει απο ηλεκτρολογο.Ολα αυτα φυσικα εννοουνται οτι ο πινακας που περνουμε την παροχη εχει ρελε και η παροχη μας ειναι σε ασφαλεια LN 16Α



Αν εσύ για 4 φωτάκια θα έβαζες καλώδιο 2.5mm^2 και ασφάλεια 16Α τι να πω... Φαίνεται οτι το κάθε φωτάκι είναι γύρω στα 900W... Με τέτοια μυαλά δεν είναι να εντυπωσιάζεται κανείς, ό,τι και να συναντήσει σε μια εγκατάσταση... Καλά το πάτε κ. ηλεκτρολόγοι...

----------


## nveli

> φιλε μου δεν ειπα να μην εφαρμοζονται οι κανονισμοι απλα με καποιες προυποθεσεις οπως ειπα μπορουμε να παρατυπισουμε λιγο σε κατι τοσο απλο δηλαδη καλωδιο ΝΥΥ μεσα σε σωληνα,κουτια διακλαδωσεως στεγανα - φωτιστικα αλουμινιου στεγανα καλης κατασκευης και οχι κινεζικα και η εργασια να γινει απο ηλεκτρολογο.Ολα αυτα φυσικα εννοουνται οτι ο πινακας που περνουμε την παροχη εχει ρελε και η παροχη μας ειναι σε ασφαλεια LN 16Α



επειδή η πλειοψηφία στο forum είναι μη ηλεκτρολόγοι και κάποιοι απο τους ηλεκτρονικους προσπαθούν να παίξουν τους μικρούς ηλεκτρολόγους (πχ FILMAN) καλό είναι οι αδειούχοι ηλεκτρολόγοι να δίνουν συμβουλές που βασίζονται στους κανονισμούς όταν υπάρχουν θέματα ασφάλειας ΕΗΕ

----------


## FILMAN

> επειδή η πλειοψηφία στο forum είναι μη ηλεκτρολόγοι και κάποιοι απο τους ηλεκτρονικους προσπαθούν να παίξουν τους μικρούς ηλεκτρολόγους (πχ FILMAN) καλό είναι οι αδειούχοι ηλεκτρολόγοι να δίνουν συμβουλές που βασίζονται στους κανονισμούς όταν υπάρχουν θέματα ασφάλειας ΕΗΕ



Οι αδειούχοι "ηλεκτρολόγοι" να σταματήσουν να βάζουν 20άρες ασφάλειες σε 1.5άρια καλώδια, να σταματήσουν να βάζουν 2.5άρια καλώδια σε θερμοσίφωνες των 4kW, να πάνε να μάθουν πώς δουλεύουν τα dimmer, τα κυκλώματα με λάμπες φθορισμού, οι κινητήρες, οι μετασχηματιστές, να μάθουν ποιες είναι οι διαφορές μεταξύ των καμπυλών των αυτόματων ασφαλειών (μπορώ να γράψω ένα σωρό ακόμα αλλά βαριέμαι), ώστε να μην αναγκάζονται οι ηλεκτρονικοί να κάνουν τους σωστούς ηλεκτρολόγους. Δεν κατάλαβα το πρόβλημά σου φίλε Νικολάκη... Έχεις κάποια ένσταση επί των τεχνικών ζητημάτων που ανέφερα; Αν ναι, πες τη να το κουβεντιάσουμε... Ή μήπως σε ενοχλεί που και κάποιος άλλος ασχολείται με το ηλ. ρεύμα, ενώ πιστεύεις ότι θα έπρεπε να ασχολείσαι μόνο εσύ; Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά εσύ να ξέρεις πιο πολλά από μένα πάνω στην ηλεκτρολογία; Η ηλιθιότητα που δέρνει όλους εσάς τους ηλεκτρολόγους είναι κάτι τιο απερίγραπτο... Είστε οι πλέον άσχετοι σε ό,τι έχει σχέση με τον ηλεκτρισμό, αλλά το κακό είναι ότι έχετε πείσει τους εαυτούς σας ότι είστε επιστήμονες... ΣΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ; ΑΝ Η ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΩΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟΥ, ΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ... ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ, ΕΝΩ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ... Όσο για τον έρωτα μερικών με τους κανονισμούς... Αλήθεια, γιατί δεν πήγατε να γίνετε δικηγόροι; Δεν σας έκατσε;

----------


## nveli

υπάρχουν ηλεκτρολόγοι και "ηλεκτρολόγοι" όπως υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικοί και "ηλεκτρονικοί"
Επειδή εχω δει πολύ χειρότερες κακοτεχνίες από αυτές που ανέφερες από "ηλεκτρολόγους" θα συμφωνήσω με αυτά που έγραψες αρχικά. Γιαυτό τον λόγο οι ηλεκτρολόγοι θα πρέπει να αποκλείουν τους  "ηλεκτρολόγους" από την αγορά για να μην αναλαμβάνουν οι ηλεκτρονικοί που είναι και παράνομο.
Προφανώς εσύ ως ηλεκτρονικός δεν γνωρίζεις τους κανονισμούς γιατί δεν σε δεσμεύουν, οι ηλεκτρολόγοι όμως οφείλουν να τους γνωρίζουν και να τους εφαρμόζουν γιατί είναι νόμοι του κράτους και υπογράφουν για αυτό.
Όσον αφορά την ένσταση μου φιλε φιλιππάκο ο κανονισμός απαγορεύει την γείωση του δευτερεύοντος κυκλώματος σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Φυσικά θα μου πεις γιατί τόση προσήλωση στους κανονισμούς, ε αυτή είναι η διαφορά ενός ηλεκτρολόγου από έναν "ηλεκτρολόγο" ή ηλεκτρονικό. Οι "ηλεκτρολόγοι" τα κάνουν όπως θέλουν/μπορούν, οι ηλεκτρολόγοι όπως πρέπει.
Όσον αφορά την επιστημοσύνη άλλο επιστήμονας άλλο μηχανικός.
Αφού νομίζεις ότι οι ηλεκτρονικοί είναι καλύτεροι από τους ηλεκτρολόγους, εγώ νομίζω ότι τα πορτοκάλια είναι καλύτερα από τα μήλα και το μπλε καλύτερο από το πράσινο.

----------


## FILMAN

> υπάρχουν ηλεκτρολόγοι και "ηλεκτρολόγοι" όπως υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικοί και "ηλεκτρονικοί"
> Επειδή εχω δει πολύ χειρότερες κακοτεχνίες από αυτές που ανέφερες από "ηλεκτρολόγους" θα συμφωνήσω με αυτά που έγραψες αρχικά.
> 
> Έεεεετσι μπράβο... Σ' αυτούς τους ηλεκτρολόγους κάποιος έδωσε άδεια...
> 
> Γιαυτό τον λόγο οι ηλεκτρολόγοι θα πρέπει να αποκλείουν τους "ηλεκτρολόγους" από την αγορά για να μην αναλαμβάνουν οι ηλεκτρονικοί που είναι και παράνομο.
> 
> Μπα; Έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ σου τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των ηλεκτρονικών; Μάλλον όχι...
> 
> ...



Τι ατυχή παραδείγματα... Εγώ πάλι λέω ότι μια καφετιέρα που κάνει γαλλικό και espresso, είναι καλύτερη από μια άλλη που κάνει μόνο γαλλικό... Ειδικά όταν τον κάνει και χάλια...

----------


## nveli

Έεεεετσι μπράβο... Σ' αυτούς τους ηλεκτρολόγους κάποιος έδωσε άδεια...

άδεια; λαθρεγκαταστάτες είναι (τα κάνουν όλα και συμφέρουν), γιατί εσύ που δίνεις ηλεκτρολογικές συμβολές έχεις αδεία άσκησης επαγγέλματος ηλεκτρολόγου;

Μπα; Έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ σου τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των ηλεκτρονικών; Μάλλον όχι...

δεν εχω διαβάσει οι ηλεκτρονικοί να έχουν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ηλεκτρολογων, εσύ που έχεις δεν μου λες που το αναφέρει, για να σε βοηθήσω τα δικαιώματα για λύκεια, ΙΕΚ είναι εδώ και ΤΕΙ εδώ 


Αυτό είναι απόδειξη της τεχνικής ορθότητας των κανονισμών σας; Αφού λοιπόν είναι σωστοί, τότε γιατί τους αλλάζετε κάθε τρεις και λίγο;

οι κανονισμοί ισχύουν μέχρι να αντικατασταθούν από άλλους για να συμβαδίζουν με την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας, ο νέος κανονισμός δεν ανέτρεψε τον παλιό αλλά τον συμπλήρωσε. Το τρεις και λίγο που αναφέρεις στην περίπτωση μας είναι 50 χρονια.


Εξήγησέ μου την ανωτερότητα αυτής της μεθόδου που λες, σε σχέση με αυτό που είπα εγώ. Από τεχνική σκοπιά φυσικά...

αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις (ως μη ηλεκτρολόγος) είναι ότι δεν μετρά τι λέω εγώ και εσύ αλλά τι λέει ο νόμος. Αφού το κύκλωμα πρέπει να είναι απομονωμένο η γείωση της μεσαίας λήψης σπάει την απομόνωση.

Ας το διορθώσω αυτό. Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι το κάνουν όπως _οι άλλοι_ τους είπαν ότι πρέπει, οι ηλεκτρονικοί το κάνουν όπως πρέπει.

το κανονισμό φυσικά δεν τον έγραψα εγώ, οι ηλεκτρολόγοι οφείλουν να τον εφαρμόζουν γιατί είναι ο νόμος, *οι άλλοι* είναι και αυτοί ηλεκτρολόγοι που έγραψαν τον νόμο. Οι ηλεκτρονικοί σύμφωνα με τους νόμους απαγορεύεται να κάνουν οτιδήποτε σε σχέση με ΕΗΕ και ας είναι σωστό και σύμφωνο με τους κανονισμούς. προφανώς εσένα δεν σε καλύπτει αυτό αφού είσαι υπεράνω των νόμων.

Μπα! Δεν ήξερα ότι εσείς οι ηλεκτρολόγοι κάνετε στις εγκαταστάσεις πιο πολλούς υπολογισμούς από ότι οι ηλεκτρονικοί στις κατασκευές τους! Ούτε ήξερα ότι είναι πιο επιστημονικό να σκάβεις τούβλα και να τραβάς καλώδια (αυτά ομολογουμένως τα κάνετε καλά, με τις συνδέσεις και την επιλογή των υλικών έχετε ένα πρόβλημα) από το να σκεφτείς μια τοπολογία κυκλώματος που να κάνει τη δουλειά που θέλεις, και να υπολογίσεις και τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων...

όπως ηλεκτρονικοί δεν είναι μόνο αυτοί που επιδιορθώνουν τηλεοράσεις και επισκευάζουν κινητά με τσίχλες, έτσι και ηλεκτρολόγοι δεν είναι μόνο αυτοί που σκάβουν τούβλα και τραβάνε καλώδια. Υπάρχουν και πιο πολύπλοκες εγκαταστάσεις από σπίτια.

Τι ατυχή παραδείγματα... Εγώ πάλι λέω ότι μια καφετιέρα που κάνει γαλλικό και espresso, είναι καλύτερη από μια άλλη που κάνει μόνο γαλλικό... Ειδικά όταν τον κάνει και χάλια...

ενώ το δικό σου ότι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι στην πρώτη δημοτικού και οι ηλεκτρονικοί στο πανεπιστήμιο είναι επιτυχές;

----------


## xrhstosmp

ειρηνη ημην συναδελφοι (και μη) (προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων ειμαι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος εγκαταστατης):p

κατ'αρχην πρεπει να διευκρινισουμε μερικα πραγματα
τα ηλεκτρονικα σαφως ειναι ποιο δυσκολα απο τα απλα ηλεκτρολογικα
αν γνωριζεις ηλεκτρονικα , γνωριζεις καποια ηλεκτρολογικα
φιλε filman ειπα καποια ηλεκτρολογικα, οχι ολα
εαν νομιζεις οτι ανακαλυψες την ηλεκτρολογια, ή οτι αυτα που πιστευεις κανουν την ηλεκτρολογια πιο ασφαλη, μπορεις να στειλεις τις προτασεις σου στο υπ. αναπτυξης για να ξαναφτιαξει τους κανονισμους συμφωνα με τα δικα σου μοναδικα προτυπα τα οποια αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι ενα : γειωστε τα παντα!

υποστηριζεις σε αλλο θεμα οτι και μια γειωση των 2000Ω ειναι ασφαλης "αφου θα δουλεψει το ρελαι" . αυτο φιλε μου ειναι εγκλημα και πρεπει να το καταλαβεις.
το τα περνας με κοκκινο απο μια διασταυρωση με δικη σου ευθυνη ειναι δικαιωμα σου. ειναι ομως κατ'αρχη παρανομο μιας και παραβιαζεις νομο του κρατους και κατα δευτερον παιζεις με την τυχη σου .
ουτε ομως και αν περνας με πρασινο εισαι καλυμενος 100% .εισαι ομως καλυμενος απο το νομο.
εαν δεν μπορεις να διακρινεις τον κινδυνο σε μια ακυρωση της απομονωσης σε δευτερευον μ/ς (ειτε 1/1 ειτε υποβιβασμου) τοτε μεινε στα δυσκολα πανεπιστημιακα ηλεκτρονικα σου.

εδω αυτος ο ανθρωπος ζητησε μια γνωμη σε ενα απροσωπο φορουμ για τον φωτισμο του κηπου του,που θα παιζουν τα παιδια του, και ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΣΕ με σκιτζηδικες λυσεις του τυπου "βαλε μια L+N, μια 16αρα ελα μορε 4 φωτακια ειναι" κλπ κλπ λες και συζηταγε για το τι κουρτινες θα βαλει στο σαλονι, και καθεσαι να τσακωνεσαι με τον συναδελφο μου για το αν αυτο που λες εσυ ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο που λεει αυτος. στο κατω κατω της γραφης μια χαρα τα λεει ο μαστορας .γιατι να καταργησεις την απομονωση? γιατι να γειωσεις τη μεσαια ληψη? γιατι να υπαρχει μεσαια ληψη? η ηλεκτρολογια φιλε μου δεν ειναι ηλεκτρονικη. δε γειωνουμε για να μην εχουμε βομβους . γειωνουμε για να προστετεψουμε ΟΠΟΥ αυτο επιβαλεται, οχι οπου να'ναι. επισης γειωνουμε αφου βεβαιωθουμε οτι εχουμε γειωση και οχι απλα ενα πασαλο χωμενο στις πετρες. και φυσικα δε γειωνουμε δευτερευοντα μετασχηματιστων προστασιας. 

οσο για την καφετιερα που κανει γαλλικο , εσπρεσο ,τουρκικο και ιρλανδεζικο, σε πληροφορω, οτι τα πιστολετα που μονο σκαβουν, σκαβουν καλυτερα απο αυτα που και σκαβουν και τρυπανε :p

καπου ειδα και μια φιλοσοφια " Ασφάλεια στο δευτερεύον δεν χρειάζεται, μόνο στο πρωτεύον, η οποία θα πρέπει να αντέχει ρεύμα ίσο με το ρεύμα κανονικής λειτουργίας της φωτιστικής εγκατάστασης (όχι μεγαλύτερο). " συγνωμη κυριε filman αλλα μιας και γω ειμαι της πρωτης δημοτικου, σε μ/ς 230/42 500vA  με φορτιο...420W που θα βρω ασφαλεια 1,83Α για να ασφαλισω το πρωτευον? την απαντηση "γυαλινη" ΔΕΝ τη δεχομαι. δεν μπαινουν σε ραγα :P

----------


## θανασης μπελ

καταρχην φιλαρακι ο κηπος δεν ειναι δικος μου και ουτε τα παιδια μου θα παιζουν εκει γιατι απλα δεν εχω,αν ειχα παντως πολυ ανετα θα παιζαν εκει περα.το δευτερο θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ζητησα την γνωμη των αλλων για επιλογη κουρτινας οπως νομιζεις εσυ,και απο την στιγμη που υπαρχουν φωτιστικα 220 εξωτερικου χωρου ο μετασχηματιστης μας καλυπτει ανετα και δεν ειναι λυσεις σκυντζιδικες οπως νομιζεις εσυ μαστορα!ειμαι σιγουρος παντως πως κατεχεις τις σκιντζιδικες λυσεις.δεν περιμενω απαντηση καλο βραδυ σε ολους

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2: 

Θανάση
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο εσύ ερώτησες 
<<,να χρησιμοποιησω μετασχηματιστη 220/220 και πινακα σε στεγανο σημειο στον κηπο,καλωδια νυυ? η να τροφοδοτηθουν τα φωτιστικα κατευθιαν απο μια ασφαλεια 10αρα απο τον πινακα χωρις μ/σ και πινακα ξεχωριστο? >>
Σου ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν συμφώνησα και με της
2 λύσεις που έδωσες , ίσως μου ξέφυγε ότι α ) ο κήπος
δεν είναι δικός σου β ) δεν έχεις παιδία γ )……….και 
παιδιά να είχες …  :Sad:

----------


## FILMAN

> Έεεεετσι μπράβο... Σ' αυτούς τους ηλεκτρολόγους κάποιος έδωσε άδεια...
> 
> άδεια; λαθρεγκαταστάτες είναι (τα κάνουν όλα και συμφέρουν),
> 
> Αααα, μάλιστα. Οι αδειούχοι ποτέ δεν παραβαίνουν τους κανονισμούς σας. Ε, τότε φαίνεται ότι κάθε φορά πέφτω στην περίπτωση, αφού ακόμα δεν έχω δει κανένα πίνακα σωστό...
> 
> γιατί εσύ που δίνεις ηλεκτρολογικές συμβολές έχεις αδεία άσκησης επαγγέλματος ηλεκτρολόγου;
> 
> Όχι, δεν τη χρειάζομαι, όπως ακριβώς για να αλλάξω την κλειδαριά ενός φίλου δεν χρειάζεται να έχω άδεια κλειδαρά...
> ...



Εφόσον είναι αποτυχημένο, γιατί δεν επιχείρησες να το διορθώσεις όπως έκανα εγώ με το δικό σου;

----------


## FILMAN

> ειρηνη ημην συναδελφοι (και μη) (προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων ειμαι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος εγκαταστατης):p
> 
> Χε χε! Αρχίζουν να εξηγούνται πολλά!
> 
> κατ'αρχην πρεπει να διευκρινισουμε μερικα πραγματα
> τα ηλεκτρονικα σαφως ειναι ποιο δυσκολα απο τα απλα ηλεκτρολογικα
> αν γνωριζεις ηλεκτρονικα , γνωριζεις καποια ηλεκτρολογικα
> φιλε filman ειπα καποια ηλεκτρολογικα, οχι ολα
> εαν νομιζεις οτι ανακαλυψες την ηλεκτρολογια, ή οτι αυτα που πιστευεις κανουν την ηλεκτρολογια πιο ασφαλη, μπορεις να στειλεις τις προτασεις σου στο υπ. αναπτυξης για να ξαναφτιαξει τους κανονισμους συμφωνα με τα δικα σου μοναδικα προτυπα 
> ...



Αστέρι μου εσύ... Το ξέρεις ή δεν το ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν αυτόματες ασφάλειες ράγας 2Α από hager (καμπ. C), legrand (καμπ. B και C) και Schneider Electric (καμπ. B και C); Είδες τι μαθαίνει ένας ηλεκτρολόγος από ένα ηλεκτρονικό; Ωχ, συγγνώμη το ξέχασα... Είπαμε: "τα πιστολετα που μονο σκαβουν, σκαβουν καλυτερα απο αυτα που και σκαβουν και τρυπανε"

*ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ!!!!!*

Υ.Γ. Ξανακοίταξα το θέμα με τη γεννήτρια, αλλά είδα ότι το τελευταίο ποστ ήταν δικό μου, όχι δικό σου. Τι έγινε; Ξέμεινες από τεχνικά επιχειρήματα; Δεν πειράζει, μπορούμε να το συνεχίσουμε εδώ!

----------


## tomka

Καλησπερα σε όλους. Εγώ θα έλεγα αντί να καθεστε και να μαλώνετε για το ποιος τα ξέρει καλύτερα και ποιανού η λύση είναι σωστότερη, να πάρουμε όλοι (ηλεκτρονικοί και ηλεκτρολόγοι) ένα βιβλίο με το νέο κανονισμό και καλό είναι να το χουμε συνέχεια πρόχειρο...

----------


## nveli

Αααα, μάλιστα. Οι αδειούχοι ποτέ δεν παραβαίνουν τους κανονισμούς σας. Ε, τότε φαίνεται ότι κάθε φορά πέφτω στην περίπτωση, αφού ακόμα δεν έχω δει κανένα πίνακα σωστό...

αφού δεν έχεις δει ποτέ σωστό πινάκα να κάνεις καταγγελία στον σύνδεσμο του ηλεκτρολόγου που έχει υπογράψει για την εγκατάσταση ότι δεν τηρεί τους κανονισμούς 

Όχι, δεν τη χρειάζομαι, όπως ακριβώς για να αλλάξω την κλειδαριά ενός φίλου δεν χρειάζεται να έχω άδεια κλειδαρά...

αφού νομίζεις ότι η αλλαγή κλειδαριάς έχει την ίδια βαρύτητα και τις ίδιες επιπτώσεις στην ανθρώπινη ζωή με μια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω

 Έχουν δικαίωμα *εκπόνησης μελέτης**, επίβλεψης**,* κατασκευής
συναρμολόγησης, συντήρησης εγκατάστασης, χειρισμών, ελέγχου λει- 
τουργίας και μετατροπής ηλεκτρονικού στοιχείου , διατάξεως συσκευής
και συστημάτων των τομέων: τηλεπικοινωνιών, οπτικοακουστικών, ρα- 
διοτηλεόρασης , _προστασίας και πυρασφάλειας__,_ οργάνων μέτρησης και
_ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος_ καθώς επίσης αυτόματου ελέγχου. Ηλεκτρονικών 
 Yπολογιστών και Ιατρικών Οργάνων σε συνεργασία με τεχνικούς των
αντίστοιχων ειδικοτήτων.
_Τα παραπάνω δικαιώματα ασκούνται είτε τα συστήματα, αυτά είναι_
_αμιγή ηλεκτρονικά είτε μικτά με ηλεκτρολογική, μηχανολογικά ως προς_ _το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος αυτών__.

_προφανώς κάποιος από τους δυο μας δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει, αφού ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη σχέση των συστημάτων προστασίας πυρασφάλειας και ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος με τις ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις,
 
Υπήρξε ποτέ κανονισμός δικός σας, που να επιτρέπει τη μη γείωση πριζών σε συγκεκριμένους χώρους ενός σπιτιού; Με ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο ο νεότερος κανονισμός συμπλήρωσε τον παλιότερο, χωρίς να τον ανατρέψει; Εξήγησέ μου το, να το καταλάβω κι εγώ ο βλάκας... Εκτός αν ο μηχανισμός πρόκλησης ηλεκτροπληξίας στον άνθρωπο άλλαξε μέσα σ' αυτή την περίοδο, οπότε πάω πάσο.

ο παλιός κανονισμός επέτρεπε (αλλά δεν επέβαλε) την χρήση μη γειωμένων ρευματοδοτών μόνο σε μονωμένους χώρους, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι παλιές εγκαταστάσεις είναι επικίνδυνες για τους χρήστες τους αν εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν οι συνθήκες κατασκευής δηλαδή οι χώροι είναι ακόμα μονωμένοι. Η γείωση δεν είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος προστασίας από την ηλεκτροπληξία υπάρχει και η απομόνωση (και η διπλή μόνωση) που συζητάμε όπου απαγορεύεται η σύνδεση της γείωσης των ρευματοδοτών με την γείωση της εγκατάστασης
 

Μάλλον εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι η φύση είναι πιο πάνω από το νόμο... Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί το δευτερεύον κύκλωμα _πρέπει_ να είναι απομονωμένο; Απάντησέ μου τεχνικά, για να το τραβήξουμε και να δούμε ποιο είναι το σωστό...

η χρήση της απομόνωσης μαζί με την χαμηλή τάση παρέχει μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια στον χρήστη από την χρήση μόνο απομόνωσης (δηλαδή Μ/Σ 1:1) ή μόνο χαμηλής τάσης. Η εφαρμογή είναι φωτισμός κήπου όχι studio 

Άρα λοιπόν, ο κανονισμός μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι λάθος, εφόσον τον έγραψαν άνθρωποι...

δηλαδή εσύ πίστευες ότι ο κανονισμός θα μπορουσε να είναι γραμμένος όχι από ανθρώπους αλλά από τι; (θεό, ζώα ή εξωγήινους) Κάτι που λένε ή γράφουν άνθρωποι μπορεί να είναι και λάθος, υπαινίσσεσαι ότι αφού μπορεί να είναι λάθος να μην τον εφαρμόζουμε;  

Νομίζω ότι οι παραπομπές που ανέφερα παραπάνω, σου απάντησαν καλύτερα από μένα.

δηλαδή εσύ μελετάς και εκτελείς ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις;

Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή εσείς κάνετε τεχνικά λάθη μόνο στις απλές εγκαταστάσεις. Στις πολύπλοκες, τα κάνετε όλα σωστά.

ουδείς άσφαλτος, το θέμα είναι τα λάθη να ανακαλύπτονται και να διορθώνονται. 

Εφόσον είναι αποτυχημένο, γιατί δεν επιχείρησες να το διορθώσεις όπως έκανα εγώ με το δικό σου;

εδώ σε χάνω, αυτό που εννοούσα είναι ότι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι και ηλεκτρονικοί είναι διαφορετικά επαγγέλματα και δεν συγκρίνεται ένας ηλεκτρολόγος με ηλεκτρονικό αλλά μόνο ηλεκτρολόγος με ηλεκτρολόγο και ηλεκτρονικός με ηλεκτρονικό

----------


## xrhstosmp

_ειρηνη ημην συναδελφοι (και μη) (προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων ειμαι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος εγκαταστατης):p

Χε χε! Αρχίζουν να εξηγούνται πολλά!_

_οπως?_

κατ'αρχην πρεπει να διευκρινισουμε μερικα πραγματα
τα ηλεκτρονικα σαφως ειναι ποιο δυσκολα απο τα απλα ηλεκτρολογικα
αν γνωριζεις ηλεκτρονικα , γνωριζεις καποια ηλεκτρολογικα
φιλε filman ειπα καποια ηλεκτρολογικα, οχι ολα
εαν νομιζεις οτι ανακαλυψες την ηλεκτρολογια, ή οτι αυτα που πιστευεις κανουν την ηλεκτρολογια πιο ασφαλη, μπορεις να στειλεις τις προτασεις σου στο υπ. αναπτυξης για να ξαναφτιαξει τους κανονισμους συμφωνα με τα δικα σου μοναδικα προτυπα 

Μου είναι αδιάφορη η υποτιθέμενη τροποποίηση των κανονισμών σας, όπως επίσης και η ύπαρξή τους...

αυτο ειναι οφθαλμοφανες!


τα οποια αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι ενα : γειωστε τα παντα!

Αυτό εδώ το είχες γράψει εσύ στη "γεννήτρια", ή κάποιος άλλος; "καλο το ρελαι αλλα ως επικουρικο μεσο προστασιας σε συνηθισμενες εγκαταστασεις.το κυριο ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι η γειωση με πολυ μικρη αντισταση"

γειωνουμε οπου απαιτειτε απο τον κανονισμο και επισης ΔΕΝ γειωνουμε οπου απαγορευεται (π.χ σε  απομονωμενα συστηματα οπως ειναι μια φορητη γεννητρια)

υποστηριζεις σε αλλο θεμα οτι και μια γειωση των 2000Ω ειναι ασφαλης "αφου θα δουλεψει το ρελαι" . αυτο φιλε μου ειναι εγκλημα και πρεπει να το καταλαβεις.

Για τη ακρίβεια, παραθέτω ακριβώς τα λεγόμενά μου με copy - paste: "Όσο για την αντίσταση της γείωσης, ναι, 2000Ω δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, είναι όμως λειτουργικό σε συνδιασμό με ρελέ διαρροής 30 mA... Και αυτό γιατί 230/2000=115mA, ήτοι πολύ περισσότερα από 30..."

Επειδή λοιπόν ξέρω να κάνω διαίρεση (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω), βρίσκω ότι 230V / 2000Ω = 115mA, και επειδή απ' ότι νομίζω (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος) τα 115mA είναι περισσότερα από τα 30mA, το ρ/δ θα πέσει, αποτρέποντας το θάνατο από ηλεκτροπληξία...

καλος στη διαιρεση και οπως το θετεις πειθεις καποιον που δεν εχει ιδεα απο ηλεκτρολογια αλλα ειναι καλος στην αριθμητικη. το να βασιζεις ομως την προστασια απο ηλεκτροπληξια στην καλη λειτουργια μιας συσκευης οπως το δδε ειναι τεχνικα απαραδεκτο

το τα περνας με κοκκινο απο μια διασταυρωση με δικη σου ευθυνη ειναι δικαιωμα σου. ειναι ομως κατ'αρχη παρανομο μιας και παραβιαζεις νομο του κρατους και κατα δευτερον παιζεις με την τυχη σου .
ουτε ομως και αν περνας με πρασινο εισαι καλυμενος 100% .εισαι ομως καλυμενος απο το νομο.

Δεν το "έπιασα" αυτό... Περνώντας με πράσινο, κινδυνεύω μόνο αν κάποιος άλλος παρανομήσει περνώντας με κόκκινο... Δηλαδή στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θα κινδυνέψω μόνο αν το ρεύμα αποφασίσει ξαφνικά να πάψει να υπακούει στους φυσικούς νόμους... Τώρα που το λες, μου φαίνεται αρκετά πιθανό...

το εναλλασομενο ηλ. ρευμα ανω τον 50ν ειναι απο μονο του επικυνδινο για την ανθρωπινη ζωη , ακομα και ολους τους κανονισμους ασφαλειας να ακολουθισεις μπορει να συμβει ατυχημα.

εαν δεν μπορεις να διακρινεις τον κινδυνο σε μια ακυρωση της απομονωσης σε δευτερευον μ/ς (ειτε 1/1 ειτε υποβιβασμου) τοτε μεινε στα δυσκολα πανεπιστημιακα ηλεκτρονικα σου.

ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΩ, ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ, *ΑΠΑΙΤΩ* ΑΠΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ, ΤΟ "ΑΣΤΕΡΙ" ΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ (σύμφωνα με τον χαρακτηρισμό που εσύ ο ίδιος έδωσες στον εαυτό σου) ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ...

Ωραια λοιπον μιας και θα μου κοψεις το μεροκαματο αν δεν απαντησω.. οταν γειωνεις απομονωμενο συστημα προστασιας ουσιαστικα αποκλειεις την απομονωση δλδ δεν υπαρχει. για να συμβει ατυχημα λοιπον αρκει να υπαρξει και ενα μονο σφαλμα και οχι δυο 


εδω αυτος ο ανθρωπος ζητησε μια γνωμη σε ενα απροσωπο φορουμ για τον φωτισμο του κηπου του,που θα παιζουν τα παιδια του, και ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΣΕ με σκιτζηδικες λυσεις του τυπου "βαλε μια L+N, μια 16αρα ελα μορε 4 φωτακια ειναι" κλπ κλπ λες και συζηταγε για το τι κουρτινες θα βαλει στο σαλονι, και καθεσαι να τσακωνεσαι με τον συναδελφο μου για το αν αυτο που λες εσυ ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο που λεει αυτος. στο κατω κατω της γραφης μια χαρα τα λεει ο μαστορας .

γιατι να καταργησεις την απομονωση? γιατι να γειωσεις τη μεσαια ληψη? γιατι να υπαρχει μεσαια ληψη?

Απάντησέ μου σ' αυτό που σε ρωτάω παραπάνω, και θα σου απαντήσω κι εγώ το γιατί σ' αυτές τις ερωτήσεις... Λες να μην υπάρχει (τεχνικός) λόγος;

τεχνικος λογος δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει μονο εγωιστικος.


η ηλεκτρολογια φιλε μου δεν ειναι ηλεκτρονικη. δε γειωνουμε για να μην εχουμε βομβους . γειωνουμε για να προστετεψουμε 

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ αν κατάλαβες...

μωρε εγω εχω καταλαβει...


ΟΠΟΥ αυτο επιβαλεται, οχι οπου να'ναι. επισης γειωνουμε αφου βεβαιωθουμε οτι εχουμε γειωση και οχι απλα ενα πασαλο χωμενο στις πετρες. και φυσικα δε γειωνουμε δευτερευοντα μετασχηματιστων προστασιας. 

Ναι, εεεε; Ξαναλέω... Περιμένω μια απάντηση... ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ;

ε απαντησα... παλι?


οσο για την καφετιερα που κανει γαλλικο , εσπρεσο ,τουρκικο και ιρλανδεζικο, σε πληροφορω, οτι τα πιστολετα που μονο σκαβουν, σκαβουν καλυτερα απο αυτα που και σκαβουν και τρυπανε :p

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Και να φανταστείς ότι ο συνάδελφός σου nveli έγραψε αυτό: 
"Επειδή εχω δει πολύ χειρότερες κακοτεχνίες από αυτές που ανέφερες από "ηλεκτρολόγους" θα συμφωνήσω με αυτά που έγραψες αρχικά". Συνεννοηθείτε λοιπόν κ. ηλεκτρολόγοι μεταξύ σας για το αν κάνετε καλά τη δουλειά σας ή όχι, και μετά βάλτε τα με τους ηλεκτρονικούς...

εγω με τους ηλεκτρονικους που κανουν τη δουλεια τους δεν τα εβαλα ποτε .με τους ηλεκτρονικους που θελουν να το παιξουν ανωτεροι ηλεκτρολογοι που γραφουν στα παλαιοτερα των υποδηματων τους τους κανονισμους τα βαζω


καπου ειδα και μια φιλοσοφια " Ασφάλεια στο δευτερεύον δεν χρειάζεται, μόνο στο πρωτεύον, η οποία θα πρέπει να αντέχει ρεύμα ίσο με το ρεύμα κανονικής λειτουργίας της φωτιστικής εγκατάστασης (όχι μεγαλύτερο). " συγνωμη κυριε filman αλλα μιας και γω ειμαι της πρωτης δημοτικου, σε μ/ς 230/42 500vA με φορτιο...420W που θα βρω ασφαλεια 1,83Α για να ασφαλισω το πρωτευον? την απαντηση "γυαλινη" ΔΕΝ τη δεχομαι. δεν μπαινουν σε ραγα :P
Αστέρι μου εσύ... Το ξέρεις ή δεν το ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν αυτόματες ασφάλειες ράγας 2Α από hager (καμπ. C), legrand (καμπ. B και C) και Schneider Electric (καμπ. B και C); Είδες τι μαθαίνει ένας ηλεκτρολόγος από ένα ηλεκτρονικό; Ωχ, συγγνώμη το ξέχασα... Είπαμε: "τα πιστολετα που μονο σκαβουν, σκαβουν καλυτερα απο αυτα που και σκαβουν και τρυπανε"

αστερι μου εσυ αν πας αυριο το πρωι στις 7.00 σε καταστημα ηλ υλικου και μου βρεις ετοιμοπαραδοτη τετοια ασφαλεια δεν ξαναμιλαω...μην ακουσεις μονο σε 1-2 βδομαδες παραδοση και φριξεις.. στο κατω κατω της γραφης ακομα και να υπαρχει και να με περιμενει στο ραφι γιατι να μην ασφαλισω και το δευτερευον μου με τη διπολικουλα? τοοοοοσο ακριβη ειναι?


*ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ!!!!!*

ευχαριστω


Υ.Γ. Ξανακοίταξα το θέμα με τη γεννήτρια, αλλά είδα ότι το τελευταίο ποστ ήταν δικό μου, όχι δικό σου. Τι έγινε; Ξέμεινες από τεχνικά επιχειρήματα; Δεν πειράζει, μπορούμε να το συνεχίσουμε εδώ!

τεχνικα επιχειρηματα εχω , απλα αν θες να μαθεις κατι παραπανω απο δω και περα πρεπει να πληρωσεις :p δεν απαντησα γιατι δεν ηθελα να  εχω γω τον τελευταιο λογο σε μια συζητηση μιας και πληγωνει πολυ το εγω σου αυτο. το ιδιο θα κανω και σ'αυτη τη συζητηση.
καλες γιορτες.

----------


## FILMAN

Για να μη μπερδευόμαστε εδώ που φτάσαμε, το νέο χρώμα είναι το μωβ...




> Αααα, μάλιστα. Οι αδειούχοι ποτέ δεν παραβαίνουν τους κανονισμούς σας. Ε, τότε φαίνεται ότι κάθε φορά πέφτω στην περίπτωση, αφού ακόμα δεν έχω δει κανένα πίνακα σωστό...
> 
> 
> αφού δεν έχεις δει ποτέ σωστό πινάκα να κάνεις καταγγελία στον σύνδεσμο του ηλεκτρολόγου που έχει υπογράψει για την εγκατάσταση ότι δεν τηρεί τους κανονισμούς
> 
> Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, όχι αστυνόμος... Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει, είναι όταν ο πίνακας φύγει από τα χέρια μου να είναι τεχνικά άψογος, και τίποτα παραπάνω...
> 
> Όχι, δεν τη χρειάζομαι, όπως ακριβώς για να αλλάξω την κλειδαριά ενός φίλου δεν χρειάζεται να έχω άδεια κλειδαρά...
> 
> ...



Όχι, άλλωστε αυτό που δεν έκανες εσύ, επιχείρησε να το κάνει ο συνάδελφός σου xrhstosmp...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Με κίνδυνο να με πάρουν τα... σκάγια και επειδή νομίζω το (αρχικό) θέμα έχει ξεφύγει θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω δύο πράγματα:

1. για τους αδειούχους οποιασδήποτε κατηγορίας και ειδικότητας θα πρέπει να τηρείται ο ισχύον κανονισμός εκπόνησης εγκατάστασεων της αντίστοιχης άδειας. 

Αυτό είναι η αναγκαία αλλά όχι ικανή συνθήκη για να εκτελεστεί μία σωστή εγκατάσταση:

- Ικανή συνθήκη: Δηλ. οποιοσδήποτε μη αδειούχος δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί, τουλάχιστον νομικά, την ποιότητα και αξιοπιστία της όποιας (π.χ. ηλεκρολογικής) εγκατάστασης.

- Αναγκαία συνθήκη: Μία κακοτεχνία ή μη τήρηση των προδιαγραφών και του κανονισμού εκπόνησης (π.χ. ηλεκτρολογικών ή μηχανολογικών) εγκαταστάσεων ή απλά αγνωσιά από αδειοδοτημένο εγκαταστάτη μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αστοχία της εγκατάστασης και απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες σε επίπεδο ανθρώπινης ζωής ή εύρυθμης λειτουργίας διατάξεων που επηρεάζονται από τη συγκεκριμένη εγκατάσταση. 

Να καταλήξω λοιπόν πως η πιθανότητα αστοχίας από αδειοδοτημένο εγκαταστάση σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν αναιρεί τον κανόνα ότι η εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει πάντα να πραγματοποιείται από αδειοδοτημένο προσωπικό (αδειούχο εγκαταστάτη) ο οποίος και φέρει στο ακέραιο τη σχετική ευθύνη. Αντιστρόφως, οποιοσδήποτε μη αδειοδοτημένος εγκαταστάτης ακόμα και με ατεκμηρίωτη γνώση των όποιων ηλεκρονικών ή/και εμπειρική γνώση (εκτός κανονισμού) δεν θα πρέπει να αναλαμβάνει εγκαταστάσεις διότι καταρχήν αυτό δεν είναι νόμιμο.

Τελευταία παρατήρηση καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγονται οι χαρακτηρισμοί. Ο καθένας φέρει ευθύνη αυτών που πράττει και είναι στο ακέραιο υπόλογος για αυτές!!!

Χαιρετώ



1. η ηλεκρολογία ή/και ηλεκτρονική δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία κανενός και τουλάχιστον γι'αυτούς που την ασκούν ερασιτεχνικά είναι θεμιτό το να κάνουν λάθη, να έχουν απορίες και να έχουν απόψεις, πολύ περισσότερο

----------


## FILMAN

Και τώρα η σειρά σου φίλε Χρήστο... Μωβ κι εδώ...




> _ειρηνη ημην συναδελφοι (και μη) (προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων ειμαι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος εγκαταστατης):p_
> 
> _Χε χε! Αρχίζουν να εξηγούνται πολλά!_
> 
> _οπως?_
> _Ο νοών νοείτω..._
> 
> κατ'αρχην πρεπει να διευκρινισουμε μερικα πραγματα
> τα ηλεκτρονικα σαφως ειναι ποιο δυσκολα απο τα απλα ηλεκτρολογικα
> ...



Όχι ρε φίλε... Τώρα είναι που πληγώθηκα... Έχω και κάτι αφραγκιές τώρα... Δεν είμαστε για φροντιστήρια... Όταν τελειώνουν τα (τεχνικά)επιχειρήματα γινόμαστε πονόψυχοι... Όσο βέβαια νομίζουμε ότι ο άλλος ξέρει λιγότερα από μας, δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα να τον αποκαλέσουμε "κουφολόγο"...

----------


## FILMAN

> Με κίνδυνο να με πάρουν τα... σκάγια και επειδή νομίζω το (αρχικό) θέμα έχει ξεφύγει θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω δύο πράγματα:
> 
> Μη φοβάσαι Γιώργο, εσύ δεν κινδυνεύεις! Από μένα τουλάχιστον...
> 
> 1. για τους αδειούχους οποιασδήποτε κατηγορίας και ειδικότητας θα πρέπει να τηρείται ο ισχύον κανονισμός εκπόνησης εγκατάστασεων της αντίστοιχης άδειας. 
> 
> Αυτό είναι η αναγκαία αλλά όχι ικανή συνθήκη για να εκτελεστεί μία σωστή εγκατάσταση:
> 
> - Ικανή συνθήκη: Δηλ. οποιοσδήποτε μη αδειούχος δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί, τουλάχιστον νομικά, την ποιότητα και αξιοπιστία της όποιας (π.χ. ηλεκρολογικής) εγκατάστασης.
> ...



Ναι, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρολόγους!

----------


## nveli

Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, όχι αστυνόμος... Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει, είναι όταν ο πίνακας φύγει από τα χέρια μου να είναι τεχνικά άψογος, και τίποτα παραπάνω...

ακριβώς είσαι ηλεκτρονικός και τις κακοτεχνίες μιας εγκατάστασης θα τις διορθώσει ο ίδιος ή άλλος ηλεκτρολόγος

Υποτίθεται νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για κάποιον που ξέρει τι κάνει. Με τη δική σου λογική, το κράτος θα έπρεπε να θεσπίσει νόμο οι νοικοκυρές προτού χρησιμοποιήσουν μαχαίρι, να προμηθεύονται μια σχετική άδεια, ώστε να περιοριστούν άσκοποι τραυματισμοί...

ποιος υποτίθεται, εσύ; από που προκύπτει αυτό; έχεις κάτι που να πιστοποιεί τις γνώσεις σου σε ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις; για την χρήση μαχαιριού δεν απαιτείται άδεια, για να κάνεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο απαιτείται από τον νόμο και εσύ δεν κατέχεις τέτοια άδεια

Δεν πειράζει, δεν το διαβάζεις μόνο εσύ, το διαβάζουν κι άλλοι. 
ευτυχώς τα άλλα μέλη του forum έχουν την νοημοσύνη και γνωρίζουν τι έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν και τι όχι


ο παλιός κανονισμός επέτρεπε (αλλά δεν επέβαλε) την χρήση μη γειωμένων ρευματοδοτών μόνο σε μονωμένους χώρους, (ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι χώροι; ) αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι παλιές εγκαταστάσεις είναι επικίνδυνες για τους χρήστες τους αν εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν οι συνθήκες κατασκευής δηλαδή οι χώροι είναι ακόμα μονωμένοι. (Τότε γιατί η αλλαγή του κανονισμού; ) Η γείωση δεν είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος προστασίας από την ηλεκτροπληξία υπάρχει και η απομόνωση (και η διπλή μόνωση) που συζητάμε όπου απαγορεύεται η σύνδεση της γείωσης των ρευματοδοτών με την γείωση της εγκατάστασης

μονωμένοι θεωρούνται οι χώροι με ξύλινο δάπεδο. η αλλαγή του κανονισμού έγινε για την αύξηση της ασφάλειας, όπως η επιβολή του rcd που πριν ήταν προαιρετική



Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις ποια είναι η τάση μεταξύ ενός από τους πόλους του δευτερεύοντος του μ/ς απομόνωσης (είτε αυτός είναι 1:1 είτε όχι) και του εδάφους;

μεταξύ απομονωμένων κυκλωμάτων δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της τάσης, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο της απομόνωσης να μην υπάρχει τάση μεταξύ του κυκλώματος και της γης


Αν εσύ εννοείς ότι και λάθος να είναι, πρέπει να τον εφαρμόζουμε τι να πω; Για το αν είναι λάθος ή όχι, θα σου απαντήσει η τεχνική σου κατάρτιση...
δεν έγραψα ότι ο κανονισμός είναι λανθασμένος, έγραψα ότι όλα απο που κάνουν και λένε οι άνθρωποι μπορεί να είναι και λάθος, όπως αυτά που λες εσύ. η τήρηση του κανονισμού δεν είναι προαιρετική ανάλογα με το τι νομίζουμε για αυτόν. 

Αυτό διάβασες εσύ;

ευτυχώς παρανόησα, γιατί κατάλαβα ότι είχες την εντύπωση ότι έχεις δικαιώματα ηλεκτρολόγου

Όχι, άλλωστε αυτό που δεν έκανες εσύ, επιχείρησε να το κάνει ο συνάδελφός σου xrhstosmp...

εξακολουθώ να μην σε καταλαβαίνω

----------


## nikknikk4

> παιδια ωραιοι οι κανονισμοι και ωραια ολα που λετε .Το παιδι θελει να βαλει 4 φωτακια μονο.ΕΛΕΟΣ.ακουω για υποπινακες μετασχηματιστες κτλ πως δεν ειπατε και για κανεναν υποσταθμο.Για μενα κοιτα να ριξεις ενα καλωδιο 3χ2,5 απο τον πινακα σου ΝΥΥ σε si-bi 16 σε ενα στεγανο κουτι 8χ8 τυπου Κουβιδη και απο εκει τραβα γραμμες 3χ1,5 μεχρι τα φωτιστικα σου .Απλα το πιο βασικο κοιτα τα φωτιστικα να ειναι καποιας καλης ποιοτητας με ενδειξη IP65 καλης εφαρμογης και η εισοδο του καλωδιου να εχει καλη στεγανοτητα.Μεγαλο ρολο παιζει και αυτος που θα τα φτιαξει να ειναι λιγο γνωστης.Πιστευω να βοηθησα







> φιλε μου δεν ειπα να μην εφαρμοζονται οι κανονισμοι απλα με καποιες προυποθεσεις οπως ειπα μπορουμε να παρατυπισουμε λιγο σε κατι τοσο απλο δηλαδη καλωδιο ΝΥΥ μεσα σε σωληνα,κουτια διακλαδωσεως στεγανα - φωτιστικα αλουμινιου στεγανα καλης κατασκευης και οχι κινεζικα και η εργασια να γινει απο ηλεκτρολογο.Ολα αυτα φυσικα εννοουνται οτι ο πινακας που περνουμε την παροχη εχει ρελε και η παροχη μας ειναι σε ασφαλεια LN 16Α






*σε κάποιο άλλο post και θέμα γράφεις τα παρακάτω*




> Παιδια καλησπερα εχω καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικου υλικου ειμαι και ηλεκτρολογος σε περιπτωση που μπορω να βοηθησω σε τιμες η προσφορες εργασιων και υλικων στειλτε μυνημα.




http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=350002&postcount=1



τώρα να σου στείλουμε τον ξάδελφο να του δώσεις προσφορά ?
και αν τα ανίψια μου κοιτάζουν τα ραδίκια ανάποδα τι θα φταίει ?
λίγη σοβαρότητα 
*με την ανθρώπινη ζωή δεν γίνονται εκπτώσεις*

*είσαι επαγγελματίας η ψάχνεις για πελάτες μέσα στο forum ?*

ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ *ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ*

*.*

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

απ΄ότι διαφαίνεται σε κάποιες από τις απαντήσεις σας παρά την καλή τεχνογνωσία στα ηλεκτρολογοηλεκτρονικά οι βασικές αρχές στο πως δουλεύουν ή το πως θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν ορισμένα πράγματα μάλλον έχουν παρερμηνευτεί με τον τρόπο που θέλει ο καθένας σας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πως δεν βγαίνει κανένα συμπέρασμα καθότι ο καθένας υπεραμύνεται των θέσεών του. Επιπλέον καταστρατηγούνται βασικές αρχές όπως αυτό της αστικής ευθύνης που φέρει ο Χ αδειούχος εγκαταστάτης και ορισμένα θέματα εμφανίζονται ως να μπορούσαν να υλοποιηθούν και με άλλο τρόπο. Ωστόσο τα πράγματα στα πλαίσια του νόμου είναι πολύ συγκεριμένα και δεν επιδέχονται αμφισβήτηση δηλ. θα πρέπει να υλοποιούνται σε ένα συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο που έχει θεσπίσει ο νομοθέτης προκειμένου να ισχύουν τα νόμιμα δικαιώματα αυτού που προσφέρει κάποια υπηρεσία και αυτού που την παραλαμβάνει! Το ερώτημα λοιπόν για το συνάδελφο που θέλει απλά να τοποθετήσει φώτα στον κήπο είναι αν θα επιλέξει έναν επαγγελματία πιστοποιημένο ηλεκτρολόγο να κάνει τη σχετική εργασία ή αν θα ρισκάρει να την εκτελέσει μόνος του ή με τη βοήθεια κάποιου μη επαγγελματία που "πιάνει το χέρι του"! Νομίζω αν ίσχυε η πρώτη περίπτωση δεν θα απευθυνόταν στο παρόν site για βοήθεια. Στο οποίο site νομίζω η πλειοψηφία των μελών είναι ερασιτέχνες ή επαγγελματίες οι οποίοι όμως 'ασκούν το σπόρ' μέσα από μία διοικητική ή άλλη θέση υπαλλήλου γραφείου που απλά το πρώτο πτυχίο τους ήταν αυτό του ηλεκτρολόγου/μηχανολόγου/ηλεκτρονικού/μηχανικού ΗΥ κλπ. Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ανέδειξε την παρανόηση σε όλα τα επίπεδα ασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος, τη σύσχυση σε ρόλους/αρμοδιότητες, το Ελληνικό προνόμιο της "δημοκρατίας" με όλο τον υποκειμενισμό (κατά το δοκούν)... Τελικά μπορεί να γίνει αντιληπτό ότι ορισμένα πράγματα μπορούν να ΄τρέξουν' με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο που δεν δέχεται αμφισβήτηση? Αλλιώς ο καθένας μπορεί να ισχυριστεί οτιδήποτε, δεν είναι διαθετημένος να ακούσει και υπεραμύνεται των απόψεών του μέχρι τέλους. Είναι απλά αυτό που συμβαίνει και στο δρόμο που ζητάς το δίκιο σου όταν ο άλλος παραβιάζει την προτεραιότητατα και αντί για συγνώμης ακούς μπινελίκια ή μπορεί και να φας ξύλο αν πέσεις σε κανέναν φουσκωτό... Οι τεχνοκράτες άλλωστε έχουν την φήμη του ολίγον μονόπλευρου... επιστήμης γαρ!!!

Ψυχραιμία λοιπόν, είστε αξιόλογοι και γουστάρεται τα ηλεκτρονικά, αλλιώς δεν θα γράφατε εδώ, αλλά δέστε και την πλήρη εικόνα!!!

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## FILMAN

> Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, όχι αστυνόμος... Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει, είναι όταν ο πίνακας φύγει από τα χέρια μου να είναι τεχνικά άψογος, και τίποτα παραπάνω...
> 
> ακριβώς είσαι ηλεκτρονικός και τις κακοτεχνίες μιας εγκατάστασης θα τις διορθώσει ο ίδιος ή άλλος ηλεκτρολόγος
> 
> Αν ξέρει να τις διορθώσει, γιατί δεν τα έκανε σωστά από την αρχή;
> 
> Υποτίθεται νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για κάποιον που ξέρει τι κάνει. Με τη δική σου λογική, το κράτος θα έπρεπε να θεσπίσει νόμο οι νοικοκυρές προτού χρησιμοποιήσουν μαχαίρι, να προμηθεύονται μια σχετική άδεια, ώστε να περιοριστούν άσκοποι τραυματισμοί...
> 
> ποιος υποτίθεται, εσύ; από που προκύπτει αυτό; (από αυτά που διάβασες και από αυτά που θα διαβάσεις) έχεις κάτι που να πιστοποιεί τις γνώσεις σου σε ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις; (Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα!) για την χρήση μαχαιριού δεν απαιτείται άδεια, για να κάνεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο απαιτείται από τον νόμο και εσύ δεν κατέχεις τέτοια άδεια (και τα 2 όμως είναι επικίνδυνα αν δεν ξέρεις, όπως επίσης και τα 2 δεν είναι επικίνδυνα αν ξέρεις)
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Και για να ξεφύγουμε επιτέλους από τις αντιπαραθέσεις όπου γίνεται χρήση πυρηνικών όπλων, παραθέτω εδώ την καθαρά τεχνική άποψη επί του θέματος:
Μεταξύ δύο οποιωνδήποτε σημείων (του ιδίου κυκλώματος ή όχι), ορίζεται η έννοια της διαφοράς δυναμικού. Η διαφορά δυναμικού ή αλλιώς τάση που υπάρχει μεταξύ δύο σημείων που το καθένα ανήκει σε διαφορετικό κύκλωμα, όταν τα δυο αυτά κυκλώματα είναι απομονωμένα μεταξύ τους, μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η τάση που υπάρχει μεταξύ π.χ. του απομονωμένου δευτερεύοντος των 12V ενός μ/ς που τροφοδοτεί μια λάμπα αλογόνου χαμηλής τάσης και της γης, είναι άγνωστη. Για λόγους ασφαλείας, θέλουμε η τάση αυτή να είναι μηδέν. Για να το πετύχουμε λοιπόν αυτό, θα γειώσουμε το ένα άκρο του δευτερεύοντος του μ/ς. Έτσι μεταξύ του γειωμένου άκρου και της γης θα έχουμε 0V (φυσικά!) ενώ μεταξύ του άλλου άκρου και της γης θα έχουμε 12VAC. Έτσι έχουμε καταστήσει ασφαλή τη γραμμή της χαμηλής τάσης. Τι γίνεται όμως αν η τάση του δευτερεύοντος δεν είναι 12V αλλά μεγαλύτερη, π.χ. 48V; Κάνοντας το ίδιο, θα έχουμε 0V ως προς γη στο ένα καλώδιο, και 48V στο άλλο, πράγμα όχι και τόσο καλό. Χωρίζοντας το δευτερεύον στη μέση και γειώνοντας τη μεσαία λήψη, θα έχουμε μόνο 24V ως προς γη και στα 2 καλώδια της χαμηλής τάσης. Τόσο απλά...
Φιλικά, Φίλιππος...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Φίλιππε,

εξ'όσων θυμάμαι οι Μ/Σ απομόνωσης δεν έχουν μεσαία λήψη και δεν συνίσταται να γειώνουμε κανένα τους άκρο, απλά την έξοδο δευτερεύοντος την οδηγούμε στην εργαστηρική ή άλλη παροχή ασφαλείας, όπως θα μπορούσε να είναι τα φώτα κήπου (αν δεν είναι τύπου συνεχούς -χαμηλής σχετικά- τάσεως).

Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ορίζεται η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ ανεξάρτητων (γαλβανικά απομονωμένων) κυκλωμάτων από τη στιγμή που τουλάχιστον ένα από αυτά δεν χρησιμοποιεί τη γή του δικτύου (ουδέτερος ρεύματος ή γείωση ρευματοδότη (πρίζας)) και επομένως δεν μπορεί να κλείσει κύκλωμα μέσω της (κοινής) γης τους. Εκεί βασίζεται και η λειτουργία των συσκευών διπλής απομόνωσης που δεν χρειάζονται τη γη ούτε σαν επικουρική ασφάλεια περαν της διπλής προστασίας, διότι μόνο πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει στην παραπάνω λογική και εν δυνάμει να αναιρέσει τελικά τη διπλή προστασία!!!

Καλημέρα
Γιώργος

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε,
> 
> εξ'όσων θυμάμαι οι Μ/Σ απομόνωσης δεν έχουν μεσαία λήψη (δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς μ'αυτό... υπάρχουν μ/ς και μ/ς) και δεν συνίσταται να γειώνουμε κανένα τους άκρο, απλά την έξοδο δευτερεύοντος την οδηγούμε στην εργαστηρική ή άλλη παροχή ασφαλείας, όπως θα μπορούσε να είναι τα φώτα κήπου (αν δεν είναι τύπου συνεχούς -χαμηλής σχετικά- τάσεως). (Γιώργο, εξήγησα το γιατί είναι καλύτερα να μην το κάνουμε αυτό...)
> 
> Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ορίζεται η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ ανεξάρτητων (γαλβανικά απομονωμένων) κυκλωμάτων από τη στιγμή που τουλάχιστον ένα από αυτά δεν χρησιμοποιεί τη γή του δικτύου (ουδέτερος ρεύματος ή γείωση ρευματοδότη (πρίζας)) και επομένως δεν μπορεί να κλείσει κύκλωμα μέσω της (κοινής) γης τους. (Για να το καταλάβεις σκέψου το εξής: Έχεις δυο όμοιες μεταλλικές σφαίρες πλήρως μονωμένες μεταξύ τους, όπως επίσης και από οτιδήποτε άλλο. Η μια έχει φορτίο 500μCb, και η άλλη 250μCb. Υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ τους; Ναι! Αν τις ενώσεις με ένα σύρμα, θα περάσει ρεύμα από αυτό το σύρμα; Πάλι ναι. Θα περάσει ρεύμα, ώσπου να εξισωθούν τα δυναμικά (εφόσον οι σφαίρες είναι όμοιες). Παρόμοια, για να μην περάσει ρεύμα έστω και για λίγο όταν εσύ που είσαι γειωμένος (η 1η σφαίρα) ακουμπήσεις ένα απομονωμένο κύκλωμα (τη 2η σφαίρα) θα πρέπει αυτά τα 2 κυκλώματα να είναι ήδη ενωμένα με τέτοιο τρόπο μεταξύ τους, ώστε να έχουν ήδη το ίδιο δυναμικό.) Εκεί βασίζεται και η λειτουργία των συσκευών διπλής απομόνωσης που δεν χρειάζονται τη γη ούτε σαν επικουρική ασφάλεια περαν της διπλής προστασίας, διότι μόνο πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει στην παραπάνω λογική και εν δυνάμει να αναιρέσει τελικά τη διπλή προστασία!!! (Νομίζω ότι το ανάλυσα παραπάνω. Αν ήταν επικίνδυνο να αγγίζεις τη γείωση, τότε θα κινδύνευες αγγίζοντας οποιαδήποτε μεταλλική γειωμένη συσκευή).
> 
> Καλημέρα
> Γιώργος



 :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Φίλιππε,

οι γνώσεις μου δεν είναι στην καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση για να δω αν το παράδειγμά σου με τις σφαίρες είναι σχετικό...

Αυτό που λέω είναι πως ακριβώς το θέμα της ηλεκτρικής προστασίας όπως ετέθη από το συνάδελφο που είναι αντίστοιχο με αυτό στα περιβάλλοντα εργαστηρίων έχει επιλυθεί, είναι συνήθες και βιβλιογραφικά αναφέρεται ως ΜΣ απομόνωσης/ασφαλείας, ο οποίος έχει μία συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή. Επομένως νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να ξανανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό.

Απ'ότι θυμάμαι και με επιφύλαξη πάντα 1. δεν διαθέτει μεσαία λήψη και 2. δεν γειώνεται κανένα άκρο του δευτερεύοντος. Μπορώ να το ψάξω στην σκονισμένη μου τεχνική βιβλιοθήκη...

Και για να το δέσουμε με τη συζήτηση περί διπλωματούχων κλπ. αυτή θα πρέπει να η βάση της λύσης που θα πρέπει θεωρητικά να δοθεί από τον διπλωματούχο: για τα φώτα κήπου θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ΜΣ απομόνωσης/ασφαλείας, π.χ. 230/230V ή DC τροφοδοτικό 230VAC/48VDC META ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΣ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΗΣ.

Η εμπειρία που υποτίθεται πρέπει να διαθέτουν οι ενεργοί ηλεκτρολόγοι πεδίου βάσει και του κανονισμού εμπόνησης ηλεκτρολογικών εγκ/σεων τους βοηθά στο να επιλέγουν κάποιες 'δουλεμένες' λύσεις, χωρίς να χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να κάνουν τεχνική ανάλυση της λύσης από την αρχή. Και νομίζω πως οι λύσεις αυτές που πρέπει να διαθέτουν στην ΄φαρέτρα' της τεχνογνωσίας τους δεν πρέπει τελικά να είναι πολλές για την πλειάδα τουλάχιστον των συνηθισμένων εφαρμογών (όπως π.χ. φωτισμός κήπου!).

Χαιρετώ

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε,
> 
> οι γνώσεις μου δεν είναι στην καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση για να δω αν το παράδειγμά σου με τις σφαίρες είναι σχετικό...
> 
> Αυτό που λέω είναι πως ακριβώς το θέμα της ηλεκτρικής προστασίας όπως ετέθη από το συνάδελφο που είναι αντίστοιχο με αυτό στα περιβάλλοντα εργαστηρίων έχει επιλυθεί, είναι συνήθες και βιβλιογραφικά αναφέρεται ως ΜΣ απομόνωσης/ασφαλείας, ο οποίος έχει μία συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή. Επομένως νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να ξανανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό.
> 
> Απ'ότι θυμάμαι και με επιφύλαξη πάντα 1. δεν διαθέτει μεσαία λήψη και 2. δεν γειώνεται κανένα άκρο του δευτερεύοντος. Μπορώ να το ψάξω στην σκονισμένη μου τεχνική βιβλιοθήκη...
> 
> Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί μπερδεύτηκες! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Εγώ δεν είπα να γειώσουμε κανένα άκρο του δευτερεύοντος ενός μ/ς 230 / 230! Στην πραγματικότητα, το να το κάνουμε αυτό θα ισοδυναμούσε με την μη χρήση μ/ς, αφού το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να έχουμε στην έξοδό του φάση και ουδέτερο, και αγγίζοντας τη φάση θα παθαίναμε ηλεκτροπληξία! Μίλησα μόνο για χαμηλές τάσεις!
> ...



Γιώργο όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το σωστότερο όλων είναι να γίνεται μια μελέτη κάθε φορά για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό.

----------


## nveli

Αν ξέρει να τις διορθώσει, γιατί δεν τα έκανε σωστά από την αρχή;

αν έκανε λάθος κακώς αλλά δεν είναι η δουλειά σου να το διορθώσεις

ποιος υποτίθεται, εσύ; από που προκύπτει αυτό; (από αυτά που διάβασες και από αυτά που θα διαβάσεις) έχεις κάτι που να πιστοποιεί τις γνώσεις σου σε ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις; (Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα!) για την χρήση μαχαιριού δεν απαιτείται άδεια, για να κάνεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο απαιτείται από τον νόμο και εσύ δεν κατέχεις τέτοια άδεια (και τα 2 όμως είναι επικίνδυνα αν δεν ξέρεις, όπως επίσης και τα 2 δεν είναι επικίνδυνα αν ξέρεις)

δυστυχώς τα διάβασα και αμφιβάλω αν είσαι καν ηλεκτρονικός, αυτό το πράγμα είναι μια λέξη άγνωστη σε σένα και ονομάζεται ΑΔΕΙΑ, ειδικά αν νομίζεις ότι τα ξέρεις

μονωμένοι θεωρούνται οι χώροι με ξύλινο δάπεδο. (Μάλιστα... Έτσι αυτός που είχε το ένα χέρι στο ρεύμα και το άλλο στον τοίχο, αποδημούσε... Εκτός αν ήταν και ο τοίχος ξύλινος... Άσε που αυτός ο κανονισμός προδίδει την ασχετοσύνη αυτού που τον έγραψε σε σχέση με το πώς παθαίνει κανείς ηλεκτροπληξία...) η αλλαγή του κανονισμού έγινε για την αύξηση της ασφάλειας, όπως η επιβολή του rcd που πριν ήταν προαιρετική

αν ακουμπούσε με το ένα χέρι μια συσκευή με διαρροή και το άλλο στο τοίχο, προφανώς θα είχαμε ηλεκτροπληξία. Δυστυχώς η επιτροπή που έγραψε τον κανονισμό δεν σε συμβουλεύτηκε για να τους εξηγήσεις την ηλεκτρολογία ίσως με τον επόμενο κανονισμό.

Μα το ρ/δ είναι σχετικά πρόσφατο εξάρτημα. Πώς θα μπορούσε να επιβληθεί η χρήση του προτού αυτό εφευρεθεί;
σχετικά πρόσφατο εξάρτημα το rcd;;;; :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  ο πίνακας στο σπίτι μου είναι του 1974 και έχει. Με αυτά που γράφεις δεν βλέπω να σε καλούν στην επιτροπή

μεταξύ απομονωμένων κυκλωμάτων δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της τάσης, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο της απομόνωσης να μην υπάρχει τάση μεταξύ του κυκλώματος και της γης

ΛΑΘΟΣ, διάβασε το επόμενο ποστ μου που θα το αναλύσω τεχνικά.

τι να αναλύσεις τεχνικά, που νομίζεις ότι η τάση σε απομονωμένα κυκλώματα έχει σχέση με τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό. 
Τι πάει να πει "άγνωστη" τάση, είναι mV, είναι MV, είναι σταθερή ή μεταβάλλεται;
Δηλαδή εσύ με ένα πολύμετρο τι τάση μετράς μεταξύ ενός Μ/Σ απομόνωσης (που φυσικά δεν είναι τροφοδοσίας όπως νομίζεις) και γης;  
Ποια είναι η τάση μεταξύ των πόλων δυο μπαταριών; 
Είναι επικίνδυνο να χρησιμοποιούμε εγκαταστάσεις που δεν γειώνεται η τροφοδοσία τους (αυτοκίνητα, πλοία, αεροπλάνα); 
Είναι επικίνδυνο να χρησιμοποιούμε συσκευές που τροφοδοτούνται από Μ/Σ με αγείωτο δευτερεύον ή από μπαταρίες;

Γιώργο όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το σωστότερο όλων είναι να γίνεται μια μελέτη κάθε φορά για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό.

την οποία εσύ ούτε τις γνώσεις ούτε την νομιμότητα έχεις να τις κάνεις

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2:  

Καλησπέρα
Φίλιππα Σήμερα 24-02-10 13-16 γράφεις τα ποιο κάτω εγώ τα μη υπογραμησμένα
δεν τα καταλαβαίνω και περιμένω περισσότερες εξηγήσεις .

Και για να ξεφύγουμε επιτέλους από τις αντιπαραθέσεις όπου γίνεται χρήση πυρηνικών όπλων, παραθέτω εδώ την καθαρά τεχνική άποψη επί του θέματος:
Μεταξύ δύο οποιωνδήποτε σημείων (του ιδίου κυκλώματος ή όχι), ορίζεται η έννοια της διαφοράς δυναμικού. Η διαφορά δυναμικού ή αλλιώς τάση που υπάρχει μεταξύ δύο σημείων που το καθένα ανήκει σε διαφορετικό κύκλωμα, όταν τα δυο αυτά κυκλώματα είναι απομονωμένα μεταξύ τους, μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε. 

Στα υπογραμησμένα πλανάσε << μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε. >>
*Όχι* *Φίλιππα* *είναι 0* *zero*
*Καλά τα πας πρόσεξε τις λεπτομέριες αυτές νοστιμίζουν τα* 
*Γραπτά σου*

----------


## JOUN

> Η διαφορά δυναμικού ή αλλιώς τάση που υπάρχει μεταξύ δύο σημείων που το καθένα ανήκει σε διαφορετικό κύκλωμα, όταν τα δυο αυτά κυκλώματα είναι απομονωμένα μεταξύ τους, μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε.



ΛΑΘΟΣ 
Δεν χρειαζεται να πω τιποτα αλλο...

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2: 

Και πάλι καλησπέρα
Ο θανάσης μπελ άρχισε αυτό το θέμα μετά κάπου τα << έστριψε >> -ξέρεις ο κήπος δεν είναι δικός μου κ/α ( * ) . Μέχρι -κάπου - την απάντηση 12 γράφτηκαν διάφορες απόψεις 
και λίγες ήπιες αντιπαραθέσειςστην ουσία του θέματος - είναι λογικό - .
από την απάντηση 13 και μετά η συζήτηση έκανε κοιλιά το θέμα εστιάσθει 
Α ) ποιοι έχουν περισσότερες γνώσεις
Β) περί κανονισμού εσωτ ηλ εγκ χωρίς να αναφέρουν το ουσιώδες άρθρο η παρ/φο
Γ ) περί γειώσεως του δευτ -και σ αυτό θα σταθώ - χωρίς προς το παρών να το υποστηρίζω
Παρακαλώ λοιπόν 1 ) τους υποστηρίζοντας την ύπαρξη διάταξης η οποία απαγορεύει τη γείωση
του δευτ Μ / Σ Χ / 42 V η τη μεσαία λήψη αυτού να την αναρτήσουν ,για μένα και αν υπάρχει έχει σιωπηρά καταργηθεί αφού όλοι οι Έλληνες από την εποχή
της συχωρεμένης γιαγιάς μου παίρνομε ηλ ενέργεια από
α ) Μ /Σ Χ /230 V με γειωμένο το 1 άκρο του δευτ τυλ του Μ/ Σ η 
β) Μ / Σ Χ/400 V >>>>>> νη τη μεσαία λήψη του δευτ τυλ Μ / Σ .
2 ) της επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν και αν υπάρχουν όταν γίνει γείωση του 1 άκρου του δευτ Μ /Σ Χ/42 V η της μεσαίας λήψης αυτού σε ότι αφορά την ανθρωπ ασφάλεια
( * ) με γνώμονα την μετάδοσης της γνώσης που είναι ο απώτερος σκοπός του Forum 
ανεξάρτητα τι έκανε ο Θανάσης

----------


## xrhstosmp

φιλε ηλιας Α. στο αρθρο 411.1.4 του hd 384

*4**11.1.4 Απαιτήσεις για τα κυκλώματα SELV*

Στα κυκλώμ;ατα SELV πρέπει να τηρούνται τα οριζόμενα στιςπαραγράφους411.1.4.1, 411.1.4.2



και 

411.1.4.3.

*411.1.4.1* 

Τα ενεργάμέρη των κυκλωμάτων SELV δεν πρέπει να συνδέονται προςτη γη, ή προςτα ενεργάμέρη, ή τουςαγωγούςπροστασίαςπου ανήκουν σε άλλα κυκλώματα.

*4**11.1.4.2* 
Τα εκτεθειμένα αγώγιμα μέρη δεν πρέπει να συνδέονται σκοπίμως:
- 

ούτε προςτη γη

- 

ούτε προςτουςαγωγούςπροστασίαςήτα εκτεθειμένα αγώγιμα μέρη άλλων κυκλωμάτων.
- 

ούτε προςξένα αγώγιμα στοιχεία. Εντούτοιςγια τιςηλεκτρικέςσυσκευέςπου απότη φύση τουςείναι αναγκαστικάσυνδεδεμένεςπροςξένα αγώγιμα στοιχεία, το παρόν μέτρο ισχύει, αν τηρείται η

προϋπόθεση ότι τα στοιχεία αυτάδεν 
&μπορούν να αποκτήσουν μία τάση υψηλότερη απότην ονομαστικήτάση που ορίζεται στην παράγραφο 411.1.1.



_Σημειώσεις: 1 - Οι ρευμ;ατολήπτες των συσκευών SELV δεν πρέπει να έχουν επαφή_


_προστασίας__._ 
 

οι υπογραμμισεις δικες μου.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αναφερόμενος στο παραπάνω post του Χρήστου περί SELV:





> Φίλιππε,
> 
> Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ορίζεται η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ ανεξάρτητων (γαλβανικά απομονωμένων) κυκλωμάτων από τη στιγμή που τουλάχιστον ένα από αυτά δεν χρησιμοποιεί τη γή του δικτύου (ουδέτερος ρεύματος ή γείωση ρευματοδότη (πρίζας)) και επομένως δεν μπορεί να κλείσει κύκλωμα μέσω της (κοινής) γης τους. Εκεί βασίζεται και η λειτουργία των συσκευών διπλής απομόνωσης που δεν χρειάζονται τη γη ούτε σαν επικουρική ασφάλεια περαν της διπλής προστασίας, διότι μόνο πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει στην παραπάνω λογική και εν δυνάμει να αναιρέσει τελικά τη διπλή προστασία!!!
> 
> Καλημέρα
> Γιώργος



Νομίζω αυτό περί γειώσεως των συσκευών διπλής προστασίας το ερμηνεύσαμε παραπάνω! Ήρθε λοιπόν και η επιβεβαίωση!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Η διαφορά δυναμικού ή αλλιώς τάση που υπάρχει μεταξύ δύο σημείων που το καθένα ανήκει σε διαφορετικό κύκλωμα, όταν τα δυο αυτά κυκλώματα είναι απομονωμένα μεταξύ τους, *είναι 0* *zero!*



Σωστό! 
Και αυτό το καλύψαμε παραπάνω και μάλλον επιβεβαιώνεται!!!

Τουλάχιστον βγήκα από τον κόπο ξεσκονίσματος της βιβλιοθήκης μου. Κανένα tip για σκώρο ξέρετε αυτόν που τρώει όxι τα ρούχα αλλά το χαρτί των βιβλίων?

----------


## αντονιο

Γειάς σας,
 αυτό που λέει ο Φίλιππος για την περίπτωση των 24 V είναι *σωστό.*Όσο για τους Μ\Τ 230\230 νομίζω πως είναι κοινοί Μ\Τ(σε ότι αφορα την κατασκεύη) .

----------


## FILMAN

Να ευχαριστήσω εκ βάθους καρδίας τους φίλους nveli, Ηλία Α και JOUN για την ομολογουμένως διαφωτιστικότατη ενημέρωση σε σχέση με την τάση μεταξύ δύο απομονωμένων κυκλωμάτων, ότι αυτή δηλαδή είναι 0. Όσο ζω μαθαίνω... Βλέπετε, μέχρι σήμερα ήξερα ότι 0V έχουμε μεταξύ δύο σημείων που είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα, όχι ανοικτοκυκλωμένα. Το γεγονός ότι η όποια διαφορά δυναμικού δημιουργηθεί μεταξύ των δυο απομονωμένων σημείων, θα εξισορροπηθεί από την άπειρη αντίσταση που τα συνδέει, είναι κάτι καινούριο για μένα, και σας ευχαριστώ που μπήκατε στον κόπο να εμπλουτίσετε τις γνώσεις μου. Επίσης σας ευχαριστώ για το γεγονός ότι μου δώσατε να καταλάβω ότι η αντίσταση εισόδου ενός βολτομέτρου είναι άπειρη. Έτσι, συνδέοντας τα άκρα του μεταξύ των απομονωμένων σημείων διαβάζουμε τάση 0 επειδή η τάση μεταξύ των σημείων ήταν 0 ήδη προτού συνδέσουμε το βολτόμετρο, και όχι επειδή από την εσωτερική αντίσταση του οργάνου πέρασε ρεύμα τη στιγμή που το συνδέσαμε εξισορροπώντας τα δυναμικά και κάνοντας την τάση 0, όπως πίστευα εγώ ο ηλίθιος...
*ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!*  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

Συγγνώμη για τις προηγούμενες αντιπαραθέσεις. Τώρα που ξεσκεπάστηκε η άγνοιά μου θα σχολιάσω με απολογητικό ύφος...




> Αν ξέρει να τις διορθώσει, γιατί δεν τα έκανε σωστά από την αρχή;
> 
> αν έκανε λάθος κακώς αλλά δεν είναι η δουλειά σου να το διορθώσεις
> 
> Συγγνώμη, δεν θα το ξανακάνω...
> 
> ποιος υποτίθεται, εσύ; από που προκύπτει αυτό; (από αυτά που διάβασες και από αυτά που θα διαβάσεις) έχεις κάτι που να πιστοποιεί τις γνώσεις σου σε ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις; (Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα!) για την χρήση μαχαιριού δεν απαιτείται άδεια, για να κάνεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο απαιτείται από τον νόμο και εσύ δεν κατέχεις τέτοια άδεια (και τα 2 όμως είναι επικίνδυνα αν δεν ξέρεις, όπως επίσης και τα 2 δεν είναι επικίνδυνα αν ξέρεις)
> 
> δυστυχώς τα διάβασα και αμφιβάλω αν είσαι καν ηλεκτρονικός, αυτό το πράγμα είναι μια λέξη άγνωστη σε σένα και ονομάζεται ΑΔΕΙΑ, ειδικά αν νομίζεις ότι τα ξέρεις
> ...





Έχεις δίκιο... Το παραδέχομαι... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ! ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ... Δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδείτε δικό μου ποστ σ' αυτό το θέμα... Πάω να παραδοθώ στην αστυνομία... Ελπίζω το δικαστήριο να μου αναγνωρίσει το ελαφρυντικό του ότι έχω το ακαταλόγιστο... ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ...

----------


## klik

> ]Όχι [/FONT][/COLOR][/U][/I][/B]*Φίλιππα* *είναι 0* *zero*
> *Καλά τα πας πρόσεξε τις λεπτομέριες αυτές νοστιμίζουν τα* 
> *Γραπτά σου*



 :Smile:  καλά και εγω νόμιζα ότι μεταξύ γης και νέφωσης υπήρχε διαφορά δυναμικού, αλλά φαίνετε λάθος έκανα. Ενω είναι διαφορετικά κυκλώματα, εχουν 0 διαφορά δυναμικού...και οι κεραυνοί είναι στη φαντασία μου. Εκτός αν δεν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού για στατικά φορτία :Wink:  Η μήπως μα πούμε ότι δεν ορίζετε διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ ασύνδετων κυκλωμάτων; (λέω εγω τώρα  :Wink: )

Φτάσαμε στη φιλοσοφία τώρα... πως ορίζεται η διαφορά δυναμικού... και αν ταιριάζουν οι λέξεις αυτές ή κάποιες άλλες...

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά μου θυμίζει τη διαμάχη Κλίντον - Λεβίνσκι για το αν η πίπα είναι "τεχνικά" μια σεξουαλική σχέση ή φρούτο :Biggrin: 

 :Bored:  :Bored:  :Bored:  :Bored:  :Bored: 

Ελπίζω κάποτε να τελειώσει αυτή η χαζομάρα με τις αλυσίδες μηνυμάτων μέχρι να πεθάνει κάποιος απο βαρεμάρα.

----------


## nveli

> Να ευχαριστήσω εκ βάθους καρδίας τους φίλους nveli, Ηλία Α και JOUN για την ομολογουμένως διαφωτιστικότατη ενημέρωση σε σχέση με την τάση μεταξύ δύο απομονωμένων κυκλωμάτων, ότι αυτή δηλαδή είναι 0. Όσο ζω μαθαίνω... Βλέπετε, μέχρι σήμερα ήξερα ότι 0V έχουμε μεταξύ δύο σημείων που είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα, όχι ανοικτοκυκλωμένα. Το γεγονός ότι η όποια διαφορά δυναμικού δημιουργηθεί μεταξύ των δυο απομονωμένων σημείων, θα εξισορροπηθεί από την άπειρη αντίσταση που τα συνδέει, είναι κάτι καινούριο για μένα, και σας ευχαριστώ που μπήκατε στον κόπο να εμπλουτίσετε τις γνώσεις μου. Επίσης σας ευχαριστώ για το γεγονός ότι μου δώσατε να καταλάβω ότι η αντίσταση εισόδου ενός βολτομέτρου είναι άπειρη. Έτσι, συνδέοντας τα άκρα του μεταξύ των απομονωμένων σημείων διαβάζουμε τάση 0 επειδή η τάση μεταξύ των σημείων ήταν 0 ήδη προτού συνδέσουμε το βολτόμετρο, και όχι επειδή από την εσωτερική αντίσταση του οργάνου πέρασε ρεύμα τη στιγμή που το συνδέσαμε εξισορροπώντας τα δυναμικά και κάνοντας την τάση 0, όπως πίστευα εγώ ο ηλίθιος...
> *ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!*



αφού το βολτόμετρο σου έχει μικρή αντίσταση εισόδου, αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα βολτόμετρο που μετρά από απόσταση χωρίς επαφή με το κύκλωμα (έχει δηλαδή πραγματικά άπειρη αντίσταση εισόδου), τότε τι τάση θα μετρήσουμε;

Συγγνώμη, δεν θα το ξανακάνω...

συγχωρεμένος

Έχεις, δίκιο, δεν είμαι ούτε ηλεκτρονικός... Όσο για την άδεια, έχεις απόλυτο δίκο... Είναι αυτό που πιστοποιεί ακράδαντα ότι ο κάτοχός της είναι γνώστης του αντικειμένου... Κάτι σαν το δίπλωμα οδήγησης, που όποιος το έχει είναι βέβαιο ότι ξέρει να οδηγάει... Κανένας αδειούχος συνάδελφός σου δεν κάνει ποτέ λάθη, αν έκανε δεν θα είχε γνώσεις, οπότε δεν θα του έδιναν άδεια...

η άδεια είναι το ελάχιστο που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος για να είναι ηλεκτρολόγος

Έχεις δίκιο, τι δουλειά έχω εγώ να ανακατεύομαι με αυτούς που γράφουν τους ηλεκτρολογικούς κανονισμούς; Άλλωστε μήπως έπαθε κανένας ποτέ ηλεκτροπληξία ως αποτέλεσμα της εφαρμογής αυτού του κανονισμού;

δυστυχώς τον δικό σου κανονισμό δεν τον έχει εφαρμόσει κανένας για να έχουμε συγκριτικά στοιχεία
 

Με συγχωρείς, έκρινα με βάση τις δικές μου γνώσεις... Εγώ πέρυσι πληροφορήθηκα την ύπαρξή του... Αααα, τώρα που το είπες, ναι! Προχτές είδα έναν πίνακα του '75 με περιστροφικούς διακόπτες και βιδωτές ασφάλειες που είχε και βιδωτό ρ/δ!

και πάλι συγχωρεμένος, είδες τι μαθαίνει κάποιος μεγαλώνοντας; δεν υπάρχουν βιδωτοί rcd, αυτό που είδες λέγεται πωμαυτόματος

Τελικά, είμαι πολύ πιο ηλίθιος από όσο νόμιζα...

μην κάνεις έτσι, είπαμε ουδείς άσφαλτος

Μια και είναι άγνωστη, δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω αν είναι mV ή MV... Όσο για τους μ/ς απομόνωσης, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... Δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τους συνηθισμένους μ/ς τροφοδοσίας οι οποίοι έχουν αγώγιμη σύνδεση μεταξύ πρωτεύοντος και δευτερεύοντος, είναι δηλαδή αυτομετασχηματιστές... Όσο για τη μέτρηση με το βολτόμετρο που λες, δεν την έχω κάνει... Δεν έχω βολτόμετρο... Η τάση μεταξύ των πόλων 2 μπαταριών είναι πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία 0... Είναι επίσης αλήθεια ότι κάθε φορά που ακουμπάω από το έδαφος ένα αεροπλάνο που είναι εν πτήσει δεν νιώθω να με χτυπάει το ρεύμα. Άλλωστε αν ήταν σωστή η βλακεία που είπα σε σχέση με τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό, τα αεροπλάνα θα τα γείωναν μετά την προσγείωση! Πού ακούστηκε τέτοιο πράγμα; Και φυσικά, το ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο στο χωριό μου που χρησιμοποιεί μπαταρίες σαν πηγή, είναι τελείως αγείωτο και ποτέ κανένας δεν έχει πάθει ηλεκτροπληξία.

οι αυτομετασχηματιστές δεν έχουν πρωτεύον και δευτερεύον τύλιγμα για να υπάρχει αγώγιμη σύνδεση μεταξύ τους. 
Οι Μ/Σ απομόνωσης έχουν διαφορετική κατασκευή από τους τροφοδοσίας. Αφού δεν μπορείς να πιάσεις αεροπλάνα εν πτήση, στα προσγειωμένα και στα αυτοκίνητα μήπως παθαίνεις ηλεκτροπληξία αν τα ακουμπάς πατώντας την γη;
Αφού συμφωνούμε ότι στις συσκευές με μπαταρία δεν εμφανίζονται "άγνωστες" τάσεις (γιατί άραγε :Wink:  με αποτέλεσμα την ηλεκτροπληξία, όταν το χωριό σου ηλεκτροδοτηθεί κανονικά από την ΔΕΗ να μας πεις αν στις συσκευές με αγείωτο δευτερεύον παθαίνεις ηλεκτροπληξία αν τις ακουμπάς

εις δίκιο... Το παραδέχομαι... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ! ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ... Δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδείτε δικό μου ποστ σ' αυτό το θέμα... Πάω να παραδοθώ στην αστυνομία... Ελπίζω το δικαστήριο να μου αναγνωρίσει το ελαφρυντικό του ότι έχω το ακαταλόγιστο... ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ...

δεν υπάρχουν αδικήματα σκέψης, αφού δεν εφάρμοσες αυτά που νομίζεις δεν υπάρχει αδίκημα

----------


## fmav

Παρακαλουθώ το θέμα, με ενδιαφέρον μπορώ να πω, αν και οι καυγάδες δεν προσφέρουν τίποτε άλλο, πέρα από πρόσκαιρη ικανοποίηση του "εγώ" μετά από κάθε απάντηση "χτύπημα".

Επειδή έχουν εμπλακεί πολλά θέματα, καλό θα ήταν να μπει μια σειρά. Επισυνάπτω ένα απλό κύκλωμα και θα επιθυμούσα καταρχήν να σχολιαστεί (με κόσμιο τρόπο φυσικά). Θέλω κάποιος να μου πει τεκμηριωμένα, τι δυναμικό έχει το σημείο Α, τι δυναμικό έχει το σημείο Β, αν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των Α και Β, και τέλος αν η αντίσταση R2 διαρρέεται από ρεύμα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Έλα ρε Φάνη για ποιό ρεύμα μιλάς αφού δεν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού?
 είναι φανερό ότι οι εμπλεκόμενοι ξέρουν την απάντηση. Δεν συμφωνώ ούτε εγώ με τέτοιου είδους αντιπαραθέσεις.
Αν έκανα την κατασκευή για τον εαυτό μου θα ακολουθούσα την πρόταση του Φίλιππα, αν για τρίτο τους κανονισμούς, έτσι απλά.

----------


## fmav

Το δυναμικό είναι μια έννοια όχι απόλυτη αλλά σχετική. Άρα το σημεία Α έχει δυναμικό 5V, όμως ως προς τον αρνητικό πόλο της πηγής 5V, ενώ το σημείο Β έχει δυναμικό 120V ως προς τον αρνητικό πόλο της πηγής 120V. Όμως γιατί δεν υπάρχει ροή ρεύματος στην αντίσταση R2 και γιατί η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ Α και Β είναι 0? Και τι διαφορά δυναμικού έχουν μεταξύ τους οι δύο αρνητικοί πόλοι των δύο πηγών? Και αν έχουν γιατί έχουν?

Ροή ρεύματος δεν έχουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχει δρόμος επιστροφής για το όποιο ρεύμα θα δημιουργούνταν στην R2 (αυτό ισχύει μόνο στην περίπτωση του παραδείγματος που έχουμε τάσεις dc). Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα, τα σημεία Α και Β έχουν το ίδιο δυναμικό. Άρα η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των αρνητικών πόλων των πηγών υπολογίζεται και είναι 115V. Που σημαίνει ότι αν οι δύο πόλοι (κατά λάθος) βραχυκυκλώσουν, θα δημιουργηθεί ένα ρεύμα. 
Αν δεν είχαμε όμως την γαλβανική σύνδεση μεταξύ των δύο κυκλωμάτων (την R2), τότε ποια θα ήταν η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των δύο κυκλωμάτων? Απροσδιόριστη (floating) και όχι μηδέν, όπως ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενα post. Μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε, όμως δε μας ενδιαφέρει από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κανένας δρόμος για δημιουργία ρεύματος.

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που μπαίνει ο Μ/Σ απομόνωσης. Από μία τάση που αναφέρεται στη γη, δημιουργείται μία τάση η οποία είναι floating και δεν έχει γαλβανική σχέση με τη γη. Επομένως, για να συμβεί ατύχημα θα πρέπει να συμβούν δύο συμπτώσεις ταυτόχρονα. 
Αν όμως καταργήσουμε την γαλβανική απομόνωση, γειώνοντας το ένα καλώδιο του δευτερεύοντος, τότε μόνο το ένα σύρμα θα έχει επικίνδυνη τάση και για να γίνει ατύχημα θα χρειάζεται μία σύμπτωση. Επιπλέον, αν η σύνδεση με τη γη γίνεται μόνο σε ένα σημείο (στον Μ/Σ), τότε λόγω μήκους καλωδίου και χωρητικής συμπεριφοράς αυτού, θα δημιουργείται διαφορά δυναμικού όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από το σημείο γείωσης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πάνω στο ίδιο καλώδιο της γείωσης θα έχουμε τάση ενοχλητική σε απομακρυσμένα σημεία. Και επειδή το καλώδιο γείωσης θα συνδέεται με το σασσί των συνδεόμενων συσκευών, αυτό θα είναι επικίνδυνο. Θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να βάζουμε γειωτήρες κατά μήκος του καλωδίου για να εξασφαλίζαμε δυναμικό 0 ως προς τη γη σε κάθε σημείο του καλωδίου.
Αν τώρα πάρουμε Μ/Σ απομόνωσης με δύο τυλίγματα στο δευτερεύον και γειώσουμε τη μεσαία λήψη. Αυτή είναι η χειρότερη περίπτωση, καθώς τα δύο καλώδια που θα μεταφέρουν το ρεύμα, θα βρίσκονται και τα δύο σε τάση σε σχέση με τη γη. Άρα σε όποιο καλώδιο και αν συμβεί η σύμπτωση θα έχουμε ατύχημα. Επιπλέον, το σασσί των συσκευών σε ποια τάση θα συνδέεται? Θα μένει ασύνδετο, ή θα συνδέεται σε ένα από τα δύο καλώδια, οπότε θα βρίσκεται υπό τάση σε σχέση με τη γη? Για να λυθεί αυτό θα έπρεπε να μεταφέρουμε τη γη με τρίτο καλώδιο.

Η χρήση Μ/Σ απομόνωσης δεν είναι θέμα άποψης, είναι επιβεβλημένη, ειδικά σε εφαρμογές εξωτερικών χώρων, όπου λόγω υγρασίας και συνθηκών άσχημων, η σύμπτωση μπορεί εύκολα να συμβεί. Οι κανονισμοί δεν γράφτηκαν από άσχετους, ούτε από ανεύθυνους, είναι αποτέλεσμα πολλών ετών (παγκόσμιας) εμπειρίας και πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλημέρα,

*Αποστόλη* το πως θα το έκανες για τον ευατό σου μάλλον δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν και βασικά φαντάζομαι θα το έκανες όπως σου γουστάρει...!!! Λογικό και εύλωγο! Πάντως ενδεχομένως δεν ενδιαφέρει και κανέναν!!

Νομίζω όμως ότι αυτό που λες για τρίτους με εφαρμογή του κανονισμού ταυτίζεται με αυτό που πρέπει να συμβουλεύσεις το συνάδελφο που απευθύνεται στο παρόν forum για κάποια απάντηση. Συμφωνείς σε αυτό? Αν ναι, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είσαι στο σωστό μήκος κύματος.

*Φάνη*,

είσαι πολύ εμπεριστατομένος περί ΜΣ απομόνωσης... Πολύ σωστό και το ρεζουμέ σου...!!!

Επίσης ο *Φίλιππος* ανέφερε κάποια στιγμή κάτι περί μελέτης εγκατάστασης. Αυτό είναι απολύτως σωστό (!) για το πως θα υλοποιήσουμε αυτό που μας ζητάει ο πελάτης ή έστω φίλος! Η μελέτη ουσιαστικά αποτελεί την υλοποίηση της κατασκευής μέσω του κανονισμού με ποσοτικοποίηση των υλικών (επιμέτρηση) που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν. 

Αν τώρα ο ΜΣ απομόνωσης είναι έτσι ή αλλιώς ή αλλιώτικα αυτό είναι κατασκευαστική λεπτομέρεια. Έτσι και αλλιώς φαντάζομαι κανένας από εσάς δεν φτιάχνει περιελήξεις...

Επίσης αν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ γης και ουρανού δεν νομίζω ότι άπτεται της συζήτησής μας... Αν θεωρητικολογούσαμε θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε αμπελοφιλοσοφίες του τύπου γιατί ο συνάδελφος θεωρεί τον ουρανό ως διαφορετικό υποσύστημα από αυτό της γης οπότε εύλωγα θα κατέληγε στο συμπέρασμα ότι δυνατή η ροή ρεύματος μεταξύ ανεξάρτητων κυκλωμάτων. Είναι όμως έτσι ή αποτελούν ένα ενιαίο σύστημα και άρα κύκλωμα? Όπως και στο αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα του Φίλιππου με τις φορτισμένες σφαίρες. Τι σημαίνει φορτισμένη σφαίρα? Ότι έχει φορτία! Ποιός ο ορισμός του φορτίου? Έχει ένα δυναμικό ως προς ένα επίπεδο αναφοράς. Ποιό είναι το επίπεδο αναφοράς? Μήπως αυτό της άλλης σφαίρας? Μα και αυτό πως ορίζεται τελικά?

Καταλήγω στο ότι η πεπατημένη δεν είναι πάντα η αδούλευτη λύση αλλά αυτή που μελετήθηκε κάποια στιγμή εκτενώς και πέρασε την φάση της παραγωγής δηλ. των μαζικών υλοποιήσεων βάσει συγκεκριμένης μελέτης η οποία μελέτη έχει να κάνει με την ποσοτικοποίση (δηλ. απλά τι ΜΣ θα αγοράσω για 20 λάμπες κήπου) και όχι τις αρχές λειτουργίας (αν το έκανα έτσι θα ήταν πιό ασφαλές...Μήπως θα έπρεπε να παρεμβάλλω...). 

Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν π.χ. στο project του διαστημικού λεωφορείου αν οι απόψεις τίθονταν στη βάση του παρόντος forum για κάθε υλοποίηση υποσυστήματος που θα γινόταν εκεί!!! Αληθινή βαβέλ...

Και το χειρότερο όσο συνεχίζεται η αντιπαράθεση τελικά θα ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε για το πως δουλεύουν ή υποτίθεται θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν τα πράγματα. Άλλο πράγμα τα ηλεκτρικά, άλλο ο *κανονισμός εγκαταστάσεων*, άλλο η *μελέτη κατασκευής* και άλλο η διαδικασία εγκατάστασης με *επίβλεψη άμεσα της μελέτης κατασκευής* (και έμμεσα -μέσω της μελέτης εγκατάστασης- του κανονισμού εγκαταστάσεων).

Καλημερίζω!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά μου θυμίζει τη διαμάχη Κλίντον - Λεβίνσκι για το αν η πίπα είναι "τεχνικά" μια σεξουαλική σχέση ή φρούτο
> 
> Ελπίζω κάποτε να τελειώσει αυτή η χαζομάρα με τις αλυσίδες μηνυμάτων μέχρι να πεθάνει κάποιος απο βαρεμάρα.



Πρεοτείνω να καπνίσουμε την πίπα της ειρήνης τώρα!!!

Μπορεί να μην προσφέρει την ίδια απόλαυση με αυτήν από μία τύπου Λεβίνσκι, άσε που ακρίβηναν και τα καθαριστήρια, αλλά ας αρκεστούμε προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον σε αυτήν!!!

----------


## antonisc

φιλε θαναση το σωστο ειναι καλωδιο ΝΥΥ3χ1'5 μεσα σε σωλινα si-BI mετασχηματηστη 220/220/500w Για τα4 φωτιστικα ειναι αρκετα αν ιποθεσο καθε λαμπα 60w μαξιμου Ασφαλεια10Α να ασφαλησης το πρωτεβον Και ασφαλεια 10Α στο δευτερεβ του μετασχημ ΑΝδεν το ασφαλησης με   βραχικικλωμα θα στον καψη την εχω πατηση  ΑΝ βαλης 42v θελης μεγαλιτερη διατομη καλωδιου μινιμου 3χ2,5 επισης δεν εχης μεγαλη επιλογη λαμπας οπως αν θες να δουλεψης οικονομιας ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΕΜΗΣ ΟΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΙΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ 220/220 ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΙΟΨΙΦΙΑ

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2: 
Καλησπέρα
Προς τον Φίλιππα
Φίλε Φίλιππα.
Προσωπικά εγώ δε θέλω ευχαριστίες αν σε << διαφώτισα >> όπως γράφεις , αυτός είναι
ο σκοπός του forum , αν είμαστε παντογνώστες δεν θα ασχολούμαιθα με αυτά .
Άλωστε ενδεχομένως να έχεις δίκιο οπότε εγώ θα έχω άδικο -ο χρόνος θα το δείξει –
Βλέπω με ενδιαφέρον τη γειωμένη μεσαία λήψη του δευτ Μ /Σ ειδικά 2 χ 24v
για το θέμα που άρχισε ο Θανάσης - μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου - 
Ούτε πρέπει να απολογίσε δεν είσαι κατηγορούμενος , έστω και έκανες κάποιο λάθος 
(είναι ακόμη υπό αίρεση ) 
Εγώ σου ζητώ συγνώμη για την αιχμηρή απάντηση . 
Φιλικά Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2: 

Γιώργο 
Διαβάζοντας το από 26 -02 – 10 10+11 μήνυμα σου είδα ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον , ετοίμασα
μερικές διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις , με το μήνυμα σου όμως αυτό
Πρεοτείνω να καπνίσουμε την πίπα της ειρήνης τώρα!!!

Μπορεί να μην προσφέρει την ίδια απόλαυση με αυτήν από μία τύπου Λεβίνσκι, άσε που ακρίβηναν και τα καθαριστήρια, αλλά ας αρκεστούμε προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον σε αυτήν
Το οποίο δεν τιμά το forum και κατά πολύ περισσότερο εσένα σκέφτηκα ότι είναι περιττές οι διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις
Ευχαριστώ
Ηλίας  :Sad:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

:Tongue2: 
Φάνη γράφεις 26 -02 10 09+53

Το δυναμικό είναι μια έννοια όχι απόλυτη αλλά σχετική. Άρα το σημεία Α έχει δυναμικό 5V, όμως ως προς τον αρνητικό πόλο της πηγής 5V, ενώ το σημείο Β έχει δυναμικό 120V ως προς τον αρνητικό πόλο της πηγής 120V. Όμως γιατί δεν υπάρχει ροή ρεύματος στην αντίσταση R2 και γιατί η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ Α και Β είναι 0? 
Και τι διαφορά δυναμικού έχουν μεταξύ τους οι δύο αρνητικοί πόλοι των δύο πηγών? Και αν έχουν γιατί έχουν?

Ροή ρεύματος δεν έχουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχει δρόμος επιστροφής για το όποιο ρεύμα θα δημιουργούνταν στην R2 (αυτό ισχύει μόνο στην περίπτωση του παραδείγματος που έχουμε τάσεις dc). Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα, τα σημεία Α και Β έχουν το ίδιο δυναμικό. Άρα η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των αρνητικών πόλων των πηγών υπολογίζεται και είναι 115V. Που σημαίνει ότι αν οι δύο πόλοι (κατά λάθος) βραχυκυκλώσουν, θα δημιουργηθεί ένα ρεύμα.
*Μέχρι εδώ (εκτός αυτού-* που έχουμε τάσεις dc - _αν είχαμε ac_ _τι?θα γινόταν-_ ). 
*Είναι κατανοητά από μένα με τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις προχοράμε*
Αν δεν είχαμε όμως την γαλβανική σύνδεση μεταξύ των δύο κυκλωμάτων (την R2), τότε ποια θα ήταν η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των δύο κυκλωμάτων? Απροσδιόριστη (floating) και όχι μηδέν,
*Που ? θα συνδεθεί το όργανο για να μας δείξει αυτήν την απροσδιόριστη*
*Διαφορά δυναμικού και τι όργανο είναι αυτό ?*
*Σε παρακαλώ μου απαντάς και ίσως χρειαστώ και άλλες απαντήσεις για*
*Το υπόλοιπο μύνημα σου*

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Το δυναμικό είναι μια έννοια όχι απόλυτη αλλά σχετική. Άρα το σημεία Α έχει δυναμικό 5V, όμως ως προς τον αρνητικό πόλο της πηγής 5V, ενώ το σημείο Β έχει δυναμικό 120V ως προς τον αρνητικό πόλο της πηγής 120V. Όμως γιατί δεν υπάρχει ροή ρεύματος στην αντίσταση R2 και γιατί η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ Α και Β είναι 0? Και τι διαφορά δυναμικού έχουν μεταξύ τους οι δύο αρνητικοί πόλοι των δύο πηγών? Και αν έχουν γιατί έχουν?
> 
> *Ροή ρεύματος δεν έχουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχει δρόμος επιστροφής για το όποιο ρεύμα θα δημιουργούνταν στην R2 (αυτό ισχύει μόνο στην περίπτωση του παραδείγματος που έχουμε τάσεις dc*). Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα, τα σημεία Α και Β έχουν το ίδιο δυναμικό. Άρα η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των αρνητικών πόλων των πηγών υπολογίζεται και είναι 115V. Που σημαίνει ότι αν οι δύο πόλοι (κατά λάθος) βραχυκυκλώσουν, θα δημιουργηθεί ένα ρεύμα. 
> 
> Αν δεν είχαμε όμως την γαλβανική σύνδεση μεταξύ των δύο κυκλωμάτων (την R2), τότε ποια θα ήταν η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των δύο κυκλωμάτων? Απροσδιόριστη (floating) και όχι μηδέν, όπως ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενα post. Μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε, όμως δε μας ενδιαφέρει από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κανένας δρόμος για δημιουργία ρεύματος.
> 
> Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που μπαίνει ο Μ/Σ απομόνωσης. Από μία τάση που αναφέρεται στη γη, δημιουργείται μία τάση η οποία είναι floating και δεν έχει γαλβανική σχέση με τη γη. Επομένως, για να συμβεί ατύχημα θα πρέπει να συμβούν δύο συμπτώσεις ταυτόχρονα. 
> Αν όμως καταργήσουμε την γαλβανική απομόνωση, γειώνοντας το ένα καλώδιο του δευτερεύοντος, τότε μόνο το ένα σύρμα θα έχει επικίνδυνη τάση και για να γίνει ατύχημα θα χρειάζεται μία σύμπτωση. *Επιπλέον, αν η σύνδεση με τη γη γίνεται μόνο σε ένα σημείο (στον Μ/Σ), τότε λόγω μήκους καλωδίου και χωρητικής συμπεριφοράς αυτού, θα δημιουργείται διαφορά δυναμικού όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από το σημείο γείωσης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πάνω στο ίδιο καλώδιο της γείωσης θα έχουμε τάση ενοχλητική σε απομακρυσμένα σημεία. Και επειδή το καλώδιο γείωσης θα συνδέεται με το σασσί των συνδεόμενων συσκευών, αυτό θα είναι επικίνδυνο. Θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να βάζουμε γειωτήρες κατά μήκος του καλωδίου για να εξασφαλίζαμε δυναμικό 0 ως προς τη γη σε κάθε σημείο του καλωδίου*.
> Αν τώρα πάρουμε Μ/Σ απομόνωσης με δύο τυλίγματα στο δευτερεύον και γειώσουμε τη μεσαία λήψη. Αυτή είναι η χειρότερη περίπτωση, καθώς τα δύο καλώδια που θα μεταφέρουν το ρεύμα, θα βρίσκονται και τα δύο σε τάση σε σχέση με τη γη. Άρα σε όποιο καλώδιο και αν συμβεί η σύμπτωση θα έχουμε ατύχημα. Επιπλέον, το σασσί των συσκευών σε ποια τάση θα συνδέεται? Θα μένει ασύνδετο, ή θα συνδέεται σε ένα από τα δύο καλώδια, οπότε θα βρίσκεται υπό τάση σε σχέση με τη γη? Για να λυθεί αυτό θα έπρεπε να μεταφέρουμε τη γη με τρίτο καλώδιο.
> ...



 Φίλε Φάνη, ξεκινάς με συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση και μετά αρχίζεις τα αν ... δεν διαφωνεί κανείς.
  Δηλαδή στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα θ*α είχαμε ροή ρεύματος αν ήταν AC?????
*

 αυτό περί γείωσης,χωρητικής συμπεριφοράς, θορύβου  και δημιουργίας διαφοράς δυναμικού δεν το πιάνω ,δηλαδή θα καταλήξουμε σε καμιά επικίνδυνη τάση βηματισμού???    

 Αν θέλεις να κάνεις συσχετισμό γείωσε το ένα δικτύωμα(βρόγχο) για να το αντιστοιχίσεις με το πρωτεύων (220) και μετά ξανακάνε τις υποθέσεις σου με και χωρίς γείωση του άλλου



*Γιώργο*, όταν τα έγραψα ο ενδιαφερόμενος είχε πάρει την απόφασή του και μας αποχαιρέτησε (P#29), άλλωστε την γνώμη μου του την είπα στο π#2

Φιλικά

----------


## fmav

Ηλία και Αποστόλη, έχετε δίκιο. Όταν είχα ξεκινήσει να γράφω το συλλογισμό μου σκόπευα να αναφερθώ και σε ένα άλλο θέμα, το οποίο όμως για συντομία αποφάσισα να παραλείψω. Όμως έμεινε ένα κατάλοιπο που ξέχασα να σβήσω, το σημείο που αναφέρατε και σεις με το dc ότι δεν περνάει ρεύμα. Και αναρωτιέστε αν στο ac αλλάζει κάτι.
Εξηγώ λοιπόν, (για βοήθεια επισυνάπτω το κύκλωμα ελαφρώς τροποποιημένο) τα σημεία C και D είναι αγωγοί, οπότε μεταξύ τους δημιουργείται μια χωρητικότητα C, πολύ μικρή φυσικά και εξαρτάται μεταξύ άλλων και από την απόσταση των σημείων C και D. Είπαμε ότι τα σημεία C και D έχουν διαφορά δυναμικού. Το ρεύμα ενός πυκνωτή που στα άκρα του έχει διαφορά δυναμικού V, είναι Ι=C*dV/dt. Στην περίπτωση του dc το V είναι σταθερό, οπότε και το dV/dt είναι 0, άρα και το Ι=0. Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε και την απροσδιόριστη διαφορά δυναμικού αφού το πολύμετρο χρειάζεται ρεύμα για να μετρήσει.
Όταν όμως έχουμε ac τότε το dV/dt δεν είναι 0 και μάλιστα είναι μεγαλύτερο όσο η συχνότητα είναι μεγαλύτερη. Οπότε στα 50Hz του δικτύου, όλο και κάτι θα περάσει, βέβαια μιλάμε για πολύ μικρά ρεύματα, αφού το C είναι πολύ μικρό.
Σίγουρα έχετε δει στον παλμογράφο, όταν έχουμε το probe στον αέρα, ή σε κάποιο σημείο floating (όπως τον πόλο μιας μπαταρίας, μια μη γειωμένη ψύκτρα, στο σώμα του ανθρώπου κλπ), ότι μετράει ένα ημιτονοειδές σήμα με συχνότητα 50Hz. Αυτό οφείλεται σε χωρητική σύζευξη όπως λέγεται και ο μηχανισμός δημιουργίας είναι ο παραπάνω, όπου ο παλμογράφος μετράει τη διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ γης και της επαγώμενης (λόγω χωρητικής σύζευξης με τα καλώδια των 230V) τάσης στο σημείο μέτρησης. Η τιμή της τάσης μπορεί να είναι και μερικές 100άδες V.

Τώρα στην περίπτωση που έχουμε Μ/Σ απομόνωσης με γειωμένο τον ένα αγωγό στο δευτερεύον. Επισυνάπτω το δεύτερο σχήμα για βοήθεια. Έστω ότι έχουμε ένα φορτίο RL και μια αντίσταση αγωγού RK η οποία εξαρτάται από το μήκος αγωγού. Έστω ότι δημιουργείται ρεύμα 10Α και ότι η αντίσταση RK είναι 5Ω. Τότε αυτό το ρεύμα θα δημιουργήσει πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση επιστροφής RK V=I*RK=50V. Που σημαίνει ότι το σημείο Α θα είναι κατά 50V θετικότερο από τη γη. Άρα πάνω στον αγωγό της γείωσης σε σημεία απομακρυσμένα από το σημείο γείωσης, θα υπάρχει τάση. 
Επίσης, επειδή ο αγωγός δημιουργεί και έναν πυκνωτή με τη γη, καθώς και με άλλα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ (κατανεμημένη χωρητικότητα κατά μήκος του αγωγού), θα επάγεται τάση λόγω χωρητικής σύζευξης. 
Σίγουρα θα έχετε ακουμπήσει κάποιο σασσί υπολογιστή, ή κάποιο βύσμα από μακρύ καλώδιο σήματος, όχι καλά γειωμένο και θα σας "τσίμπησε" το ρεύμα. Κάτι παρόμοιο μπορεί να συμβεί και εδώ.
Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν πάσσαλοι γείωσης κατά μήκος του αγωγού, όμως αυτό σημαίνει δουλειά και κόστος.

----------


## xrhstosmp

φιλε ηλια α χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτα που γραφω.... :Huh:  

σιγουρα (κατ'εμε)υπαρχει καποια διαφορα δυναμικου μεταξυ π.χ μιας φασης τριφασικου συστηματος με γειωμενο ουδετερο  και του + πολου μπαταριας αυτοκινητου.
μαλλον αυτη τη διαφορα δυναμικου δεν μπορουμε να τη μετρισουμε με καποιο οργανο...ισως για αυτο να ειναι....."απροσδιοριστη" δεν υπαρχει σιγουρα κινηση ηλεκτρονιων μιας και δεν υπαρχει κυκλωμα αρα πως να δειξει ενδειξη καποιο βολτομετρο? αν γειωσουμε ομως το - της μπαταριας... σιγουρα θα δειξει καποια ενδειξη ενα βολτομετρο καθως θα κλεισει κυκλωμα με τον γειωμενο ουδετερο του τριφασικου συστηματος.

φιλε φανη χωρις να ξερω ακριβως το γιατι, γνωριζω οτι τα απομονωμενα συστηματα μπορουν να εχουν μηκος εως περιπου 450μ . μετα "λογω χωρητικων και επαγωγικων επιδρασεων" ισως δε θα ειναι τοσο απομονωμενα.  μιας και σε βρηκα ευκερο..(  :Rolleyes:  ) αν δε σου κανει κοπο μπορεις να το αναλυσεις εφοσον βλεπω οτι εχεις τις γνωσεις αυτες?

επισης εχω και μια αλλη τρομερη απορια .... εχουμε εναν φορτισμενο πυκνωτη ... π.χ 200ν 30μF ο οποιος ειναι στον "αερα" 
πως γινεται να τρωμε γερο "σουτ" οταν πιασουμε ενα ακρο του αφου δεν κλεινουμε κυκλωμα απο πουθενα????????? :Blushing:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Καλημέρα* 
*Φίλε Φάνη*
*Βοήθησε σε παρακαλώ υποδεικνήωντας τη διαδικασία -βήμα βήμα –που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω για να επισυνάψω σχέδιο της μορφής του δικού σου* σχεδίου
*27-02-10 διευκολύνει την ανάγνωση .*
*Θα σου( χωρίς να αποκλείω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη . ζητήσω(σας) να μου απαντήσεις (τε) αν έχεις (τε) την υπομονή επάνω σε σχέδιο η σχέδια.*
*Κάθε ερώτηση μου η τυχόν αντιρρήσεις μου δεν έχουν άλλο σκοπό εκτός* 
*αυτού της μετάδοσης της γνώσης.*
*Υ / Γ α) διαθέτω μηχ για σάρωση εγγράφου β) δεν έχω αυτες της ημέρες ηλ διέυθηση*
*Εχαριστώ.*

----------


## fmav

> φιλε φανη χωρις να ξερω ακριβως το γιατι, γνωριζω οτι τα απομονωμενα συστηματα μπορουν να εχουν μηκος εως περιπου 450μ . μετα "λογω χωρητικων και επαγωγικων επιδρασεων" ισως δε θα ειναι τοσο απομονωμενα. μιας και σε βρηκα ευκερο..(  ) αν δε σου κανει κοπο μπορεις να το αναλυσεις εφοσον βλεπω οτι εχεις τις γνωσεις αυτες?



Χρήστο, πραγματικά δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι για τους ίδιους λόγους και η ΔΕΗ γειώνει τις γραμμές τις. Θα πρέπει να ξεσκονίσω μάλλον τα βιβλία από το πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά καθώς έχουν πολλή σκόνη πάνω, μάλλον δύσκολα θα το κάνω...
Και για τα παραπάνω που έγραψα, δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά για όλα αυτά που είπα, αφού μερικά από αυτά είναι προϊόντα σκέψης των τελευταίων δύο ημερών. Ίσως δηλαδή κάτι να μου διαφεύγει σε αυτά που είπα...
Εγώ κατέθεσα τις σκέψεις μου και όποιος θέλει συμπληρώνει ή διορθώνει...





> επισης εχω και μια αλλη τρομερη απορια .... εχουμε εναν φορτισμενο πυκνωτη ... π.χ 200ν 30μF ο οποιος ειναι στον "αερα" 
> πως γινεται να τρωμε γερο "σουτ" οταν πιασουμε ενα ακρο του αφου δεν κλεινουμε κυκλωμα απο πουθενα?????????



Αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να συμβεί πράγματι. Πυκνωτές από τροφοδοτικά, τους εκφορτίζω πάντα βραχυκυκλώνοντας τα ποδάρια τους με κατσαβίδι. Δεν παρατήρησα ποτέ να γίνεται τσαφ πριν ακουμπήσω και τα δύο άκρα ταυτόχρονα. Αλλά αυτά νομίζω είναι θέμα περισσότερο φυσικών να τα εξηγήσουν παρά ηλεκτρολόγων...

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Προς*
*Χρήστο.*
*Πάντα με γνώμονα της μετάδοσης της γνώσης- και για να μην το επαναλαμβάνω ισχύει για όλα τα μνήματα μου- γράφεις*
σιγουρα (κατ'εμε)υπαρχει καποια διαφορα δυναμικου μεταξυ π.χ μιας φασης τριφασικου συστηματος με γειωμενο ουδετερο και του + πολου μπαταριας αυτοκινητου.
μαλλον αυτη τη διαφορα δυναμικου δεν μπορουμε να τη μετρισουμε με καποιο οργανο...ισως για αυτο να ειναι....."απροσδιοριστη" δεν υπαρχει σιγουρα κινηση ηλεκτρονιων μιας και δεν υπαρχει κυκλωμα αρα πως να δειξει ενδειξη καποιο βολτομετρο? *Αποφεύγω να το πραγματοποιήσω αλλά αν από* *λάθος** <<* *πιάσω >>* με το Δ/Ξ χέρι το Rη Tη Sτου εν λόγω συς/τος και με το Α/Ρ το +της μπαταρίας που το περίβλημα της του πέσε ότι έχει έναντι της γης μόνωση της τάξης ΜΩm και μηλάμε για U φασικό μέχρι 500v* τι Θα γίνη?*αν γειωσουμε ομως το - της μπαταριας... σιγουρα θα δειξει καποια ενδειξη ενα βολτομετρο καθως θα κλεισει κυκλωμα με τον γειωμενο ουδετερο του τριφασικου συστηματος.
*Ναι και ειδικά για στιγμιαίες τιμές = ± Uφασικ+Uμπατ με την επιφύλαξη όμως αν* 
*πρέπει να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η μέτρηση με ένα βολ/τρο χαμηλής r**εσωτ* 
*σε ότι αφορά την μπαταρία και πολύ περισσότερο τον άνθρωπο που θα κάνει τη μέτρηση*

----------


## Pxelectric

Φίλε Θανάση Η γνώμη μου σαν επαγγελματίας του χώρου είναι να τοποθέτησης ένα Μ/Σ 220/220 V για την ασφάλεια σου το πολύ 1000Kva αν είναι για τα 4 φωτιστικά που θέλεις και μετά τον Μ/Σ και αφού τηρήσεις τις προδιαγραφές ασφάλειας δηλαδή σε στεγανό σημείο ο Μ/Σ και οι συνδέσεις σου να περάσεις καλώδιο 3Χ1,5 ΝΥΥ είναι το μαύρο για εξωτερικούς χώρους και σε σημείο που να μη μπορεί να τραυματιστεί πχ. Από σκάλισμα στον κήπο .
  Η ασφάλεια που μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησης είναι 10Α  πάντα για τα 4 φωτιστικά που αναφέρεις .

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Φίλε Θανάση Η γνώμη μου σαν επαγγελματίας του χώρου είναι να τοποθέτησης ένα Μ/Σ 220/220 V για την ασφάλεια σου το πολύ 1000Kva αν είναι για τα 4 φωτιστικά που θέλεις και μετά τον Μ/Σ και αφού τηρήσεις τις προδιαγραφές ασφάλειας δηλαδή σε στεγανό σημείο ο Μ/Σ και οι συνδέσεις σου να περάσεις καλώδιο 3Χ1,5 ΝΥΥ είναι το μαύρο για εξωτερικούς χώρους και σε σημείο που να μη μπορεί να τραυματιστεί πχ. Από σκάλισμα στον κήπο .
> Η ασφάλεια που μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησης είναι 10Α πάντα για τα 4 φωτιστικά που αναφέρεις .



 

*Για ποιόν Θανάση μιλάς ?.*
*Ο Θανάσης απάντησε στις 21-02-10……….*

*Μπορείς αν θες για μένα να γράψεις σαν επαλγκελματίας γιατί προτιμάς*
*Τη λύση Μ / Σ 220/220* *V** και όχι τη λύση Μ / Σ 220 /42* *V** με γεωμ η αγειωτ το 1 ακρο του Μ / Σ, η 220 /2 χ 24* *V** με γειωμένη τη μεσαία λήψη* 
*Μην αναφέρεις α) κόστος αγωγών και β) το απαγορέυει ο καν Ε Η Ε για* 
*γειωμένο δευτ Μ / Σ*
*τα α) και β) θεώρηστα γνωστά.*

----------


## Ανδρεου κυρικος

Βρε συνάδελφοι γιατί η παραπάνω προτείνεται Μ/Σ  και δεν προτείνεται ένα RCBO  30mAκαι να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα.

----------


## xrhstosmp

> *Προς*
> *Χρήστο.*
> *Πάντα με γνώμονα της μετάδοσης της γνώσης- και για να μην το επαναλαμβάνω ισχύει για όλα τα μνήματα μου- γράφεις*
> σιγουρα (κατ'εμε)υπαρχει καποια διαφορα δυναμικου μεταξυ π.χ μιας φασης τριφασικου συστηματος με γειωμενο ουδετερο και του + πολου μπαταριας αυτοκινητου.
> μαλλον αυτη τη διαφορα δυναμικου δεν μπορουμε να τη μετρισουμε με καποιο οργανο...ισως για αυτο να ειναι....."απροσδιοριστη" δεν υπαρχει σιγουρα κινηση ηλεκτρονιων μιας και δεν υπαρχει κυκλωμα αρα πως να δειξει ενδειξη καποιο βολτομετρο? *Αποφεύγω να το πραγματοποιήσω αλλά αν από* *λάθος** <<* *πιάσω >>* με το Δ/Ξ χέρι το Rη Tη Sτου εν λόγω συς/τος και με το Α/Ρ το +της μπαταρίας που το περίβλημα της του πέσε ότι έχει έναντι της γης μόνωση της τάξης ΜΩm και μηλάμε για U φασικό μέχρι 500v* τι Θα γίνη?*αν γειωσουμε ομως το - της μπαταριας... σιγουρα θα δειξει καποια ενδειξη ενα βολτομετρο καθως θα κλεισει κυκλωμα με τον γειωμενο ουδετερο του τριφασικου συστηματος.
> *Ναι και ειδικά για στιγμιαίες τιμές = ± Uφασικ+Uμπατ με την επιφύλαξη όμως αν* 
> *πρέπει να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η μέτρηση με ένα βολ/τρο χαμηλής r**εσωτ* 
> *σε ότι αφορά την μπαταρία και πολύ περισσότερο τον άνθρωπο που θα κάνει τη μέτρηση*



φιλε μου ηλια , αυτο προσπαθω να πω κιεγω. στην πρωτη περιπτωση και εφ'οσον παταμε σε μονωμενο δαπεδο, δε θα γινει απολυτως τπτ. στη δευτερη περιπτωση κατι θα δειξει το βολτομετρο (καλο θα ειναι να εχει μεγαλη εσ. αντισταση) , αρα λοιπον μαλλον υπαρχει διαφορα δυναμικου μεταξυ αυτων των σημειων απλα στην πρωτη περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει δρομος επιστροφης για τη δημιουργια κυκλωματος γιαυτο και δεν εχουμε καμοια ενδειξη.

φιλε κυριακο το rcd (δδε) απο το ευρωπαικο προτυπο ελοτ hd384,χαρακτιριζεται :

*4
12.5 Πρόσθετη προστασία &micro;ε διατάξεις προστασίας διαφορικού ρεύ&micro;ατος*
_Ση__
__
&micro;είωση: -Η χρήση διατάξεων προστασίας διαφορικού ρεύ&micro;ατος έχει προορισ&micro;ό μόνο να_
_επαυξήσει την αποτελεσ_
_&micro;ατικότητα των άλλων &micro;έτρων προστασίας έναντι ά&micro;εσης_
_επαφής_
_._
*4**
**
12.5.1* Η χρήση διατάξεων προστασίαςδιαφορικούρεύ&micro;ατος&micro;ε ονο&micro;αστικόδιαφορικόρεύ&micro;α λειτουργίαςΙΔn ίσο ή&micro;ικρότερο από30mA αναγνωρίζεται ωςπρόσθετο &micro;έτρο προστασίαςέναντι ηλεκτροπληξίαςαπόά&micro;εση επαφή, *σε περίπτωση αστοχίαςτων* *άλλων* &micro;έτρων προστασίαςήαπερισκεψίαςτων ατό&micro;ων που χρησι&micro;οποιούν την εγκατάσταση ήβρίσκονται σε χώρο πλησίον αυτής.

*4**
**
12.5.2* Η χρήση διατάξεων προστασίαςδιαφορικούρεύ&micro;*ατοςδεν αναγνωρίζεται ότι αποτελείαπό&micro;όνη της&micro;**έτρο προστασίαςέναντι* ά&micro;εσηςεπαφήςκαι δεν απαλλάσσει απότην υποχρέωση εφαρ&micro;ογήςτων
άλλων &micro;έτρων προστασίαςπου περιγράφονται στα άρθρα 412.1 &micro;έχρι 412.4.

(οι υπογραμμισεις δικες μου)
με λιγα και απλα λογια το δδε χαρακτιριζεται ως προσθετο μεσο προστασιας σε περιπτωση αστοχιας των αλλων μεσων και οτι απο μονο του δεν αποτελει μετρο προσταστιας....

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> φιλε μου ηλια , αυτο προσπαθω να πω κιεγω. στην πρωτη περιπτωση και εφ'οσον παταμε σε μονωμενο δαπεδο, δε θα γινει απολυτως τπτ. στη δευτερη περιπτωση κατι θα δειξει το βολτομετρο (καλο θα ειναι να εχει μεγαλη εσ. αντισταση) , αρα λοιπον μαλλον υπαρχει διαφορα δυναμικου μεταξυ αυτων των σημειων απλα στην πρωτη περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει δρομος επιστροφης για τη δημιουργια κυκλωματος γιαυτο και δεν εχουμε καμοια ενδειξη.
> 
> φιλε κυριακο το rcd (δδε) απο το ευρωπαικο προτυπο ελοτ hd384,χαρακτιριζεται :
> 
> *4*
> *12.5 Πρόσθετη προστασία &micro;ε διατάξεις προστασίας διαφορικού ρεύ&micro;ατος* 
> _Ση_ 
> 
> _&micro;είωση: -Η χρήση διατάξεων προστασίας διαφορικού ρεύ&micro;ατος έχει προορισ&micro;ό μόνο να_ 
> ...



*Χρίστο*
*Εκ παραδρομής μου διέφυγε να γράψω αυτό που εσύ εντόπισες* 
*<<αν πατάμε σε μονωμένο βάθρο >> ευχαριστώ Ηλίας*

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Απλά να επισημάνω πως ο συνάδελφος που έθεσε το αρχικό ερώτημα θα έχει εκπλαγεί από την ποικιλομορφία των απαντήσεων που άπτονται της ηλεκτρολογίας, ηλεκτροτεχνίας, φυσικής επιστήμης, χιούμορ (γιατί όχι για τους όποιους αποδέκτες-λήπτες) κλπ., κλπ.. 

Τελικά όμως αμφιβάλλω αν μπορεί να καταλήξει σε κάποια υλοποίηση!!!

Χωρίς να να θέλω να επαναληφθώ απλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω πως αυτό που έγινε εδώ δεν είναι ενδεικτικό του τι συμβαίινει σε άλλα θέματα, όπου μετά από λίγους κύκλους απαντήσεων καταλήγουμε κάπου, σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα ας πούμε, δηλ. υπάρχει (συνήθως) μία ομοφωνία (consensus)!!! 

Ειρήνη Ημίν!

----------


## Ανδρεου κυρικος

Ρε φιλε χριστο αταν λες  *Πρόσθετη προστασία &micro;ε διατάξεις προστασίας διαφορικού ρεύ&micro;ατος*
*μήπως**μιλάς**για**  miniature circuit breaker *

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Ρε φιλε χριστο αταν λες *Πρόσθετη προστασία &micro;ε διατάξεις προστασίας διαφορικού ρεύ&micro;ατος*
> *μήπως**μιλάς**για** miniature circuit breaker*



 οχι φιλε μου κυριακο... το miniature circuit breaker που αναφερεις ειναι ο μικροαυτοματος ή αλλιως αυτοματη ασφαλεια. η διαταξη διαφορικου ρευματος ειναι ο δδε ή αγγλιστι rcb.  :Smile: 

  φιλε μου ανωνυμε Γιωργο, ο ερωτησας (αμφιβαλω αν ηταν συναδελφος) μαλλον ο πελατης ήταν που διαλεξε οτι τον συμφερε στο τελος δλδ το κοστος.

----------


## θανασης μπελ

φιλε xrhstosmp εισαι μεγαλος ψυχολογος! αλλα οι αποψεις σου μαλλον αφορουν πυρινικους ηλεκτρολογους και οχι τους κοινους ηλεκτρολογους. μπορω επισης να θεσω και ενα αλλο θεμα στο φορουμ το οποιο νομιζω οτι μπορεις να δωσεις τα φωτα σου,γιατι το παρων θεμα το μαμισαμε νομιζω,αφορα το φαινομενο το θερμοκηπιου!τι γνωμη εχεις για τα θερμοκηπια?

----------


## xrhstosmp

> φιλε xrhstosmp εισαι μεγαλος ψυχολογος! αλλα οι αποψεις σου μαλλον αφορουν πυρινικους ηλεκτρολογους και οχι τους κοινους ηλεκτρολογους. μπορω επισης να θεσω και ενα αλλο θεμα στο φορουμ το οποιο νομιζω οτι μπορεις να δωσεις τα φωτα σου,γιατι το παρων θεμα το μαμισαμε νομιζω,αφορα το φαινομενο το θερμοκηπιου!τι γνωμη εχεις για τα θερμοκηπια?



 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  τι γνωμη εχω...ξερω γω? καλα ειναι!(τα θερμοκηπια)
οσο για τους πυρινικους και τους κοινους ηλεκτρολογους... γιατι δλδ οι αποψεις μου αφορουν "πυρινικους" ηλεκτρολογους? 
εγω φιλε μου θαναση σκεφτομαι απλα.
ουτε να ξαναανακαλυψω την ηλεκτρολογια προσπαθω ουτε τπτ. μονο τον κανονισμο εφαρμοζω. κιαν εχω κανει λαθη που τα εχω καταλαβει αργοτερα απλα γυριζω πισω και τα διορθωνω. (δωρεαν). γιατι σας φαινεται υπερβολη η πολυ χαμηλη ταση σε τετοιους χωρους? δλδ αν για την"ευκολια" μας και για την "οικονομια" μας καταργουσαμε τις ασφαλειες και τους πινακες στις εγκαταστασεις αυτο θα ηταν μαγκια?διοτι το εχω ακουσει και αυτο απο καποιον που παριστανει το συναδελφο  "αυτα ειναι για αυτους που φοβουνται το ρευμα οχι για μας" ... εγω παντως φιλε θαναση οταν πληρωνομαι για μια δουλεια τη φτιαχνω ..αν αρχισουν τα παζαρια κοβω λασπη, το προτιμω απο το να ξεφτιλιστω στην καλυτερη ή να προκαλεσω ατυχημα στη χειροτερη.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> φιλε xrhstosmp εισαι μεγαλος ψυχολογος! αλλα οι αποψεις σου μαλλον αφορουν πυρινικους ηλεκτρολογους και οχι τους κοινους ηλεκτρολογους. μπορω επισης να θεσω και ενα αλλο θεμα στο φορουμ το οποιο νομιζω οτι μπορεις να δωσεις τα φωτα σου,γιατι το παρων θεμα το μαμισαμε νομιζω,αφορα το φαινομενο το θερμοκηπιου!τι γνωμη εχεις για τα θερμοκηπια?



*Θανάση.*
*Τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσα να σε χαρακτηρίσω αγενή‼ .*
*Αυτό το λέω γιατί προσπαθήσαμε αρκετά να δώσουμε τη γνώμη μας*
*σε κάτι που εσύ μας το εζήτησες μερικοί από εμάς ενδεχομένως να σου*
*απάντησαν λάθος πάντως όλοι κάναμε μια κάποια προσπάθεια για* 
*κάτι το καλύτερο.* 
*Εσύ στις 21 -02 10 απάντησες*
ο κηπος δεν ειναι δικος μου και ουτε τα παιδια μου θα παιζουν εκει γιατι απλα δεν εχω,αν ειχα παντως πολυ ανετα θα παιζαν εκει περα.
*Αυτό για μένα δε λέει τίποτα*
*Και τώρα έχεις την αγένεια να ειρωνευτείς κάποιο μέλος .*
*το παραπάνω μηνυμα παράθεση στο μήνυμα Θανάση σήμερα 21 36*
*(κακος εγγράφη εδώ )*

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> φιλε xrhstosmp εισαι μεγαλος ψυχολογος! αλλα οι αποψεις σου μαλλον αφορουν πυρινικους ηλεκτρολογους και οχι τους κοινους ηλεκτρολογους. μπορω επισης να θεσω και ενα αλλο θεμα στο φορουμ το οποιο νομιζω οτι μπορεις να δωσεις τα φωτα σου,γιατι το παρων θεμα το μαμισαμε νομιζω,αφορα το φαινομενο το θερμοκηπιου!τι γνωμη εχεις για τα θερμοκηπια?



*Θανάση.*
*Τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσα να σε χαρακτηρίσω αγενή‼ .*
*Αυτό το λέω γιατί προσπαθήσαμε αρκετά να δώσουμε τη γνώμη μας*
*σε κάτι που εσύ μας το εζήτησες μερικοί από εμάς ενδεχομένως να σου*
*απάντησαν λάθος πάντως όλοι κάναμε μια κάποια προσπάθεια για* 
*κάτι το καλύτερο.* 
*Εσύ στις 21 -02 10 απάντησες*
ο κηπος δεν ειναι δικος μου και ουτε τα παιδια μου θα παιζουν εκει γιατι απλα δεν εχω,αν ειχα παντως πολυ ανετα θα παιζαν εκει περα.
*Αυτό για μένα δε λέει τίποτα*
*Και τώρα έχεις την αγένεια να ειρωνευτείς κάποιο μέλος*

----------


## Ανδρεου κυρικος

Από ότι γνωρίζω τα αγγλικά στανταρ είναι τα ποιο αυστηρά για θέματα ασφάλειας.

Και για εξωτερικές εγκατάστασης ( δηλαδή αυτές που είναι εκτός ισοδύναμης σύνδεσης ) απαιτούν  αυτόματο μικρόδιακόπτη (mcb) για την προστασία των εγκαταστάσεων από υπερφόρτωση και βραχυκύκλωμα, που δικαιολογεί την αξιοπιστία και την ασφάλεια*...Miniature Circuit Breakers* *.*Και για διακοπή του κυκλώματος από διαρροή  προς τη γη απαιτούν άμεση διακοπή και των δυο πόλων
Και αυτό επιτυγχάνετε με το διακόπτη  διαφοράς δυναμικού (rcd) .

Αυτό που πρότεινα εγώ  ήταν  mcb+rcd  = RCBO 6Α και 30mA.

Το ΕΛΟΤ hd384  πρότεινη κάτι ποιο  ασφαλείς  (παρακαλώ μη με παρεξηγήσετε απλά ανταλλάσουμε γνώσης μεταξη δυο στανταρ  )

----------


## θανασης μπελ

κατα αρχην φιλε ηλια με εχετε χαρακτηρισει σκιτζη οτι δηλαδη επιλεγω τις σκιτζιδικες λυσεις πανω στην κατασκευη επισης οτι θετω σε κινδυνο την ασφαλεια οσων θα βρισκονται στον κηπο,ενδεχωμενως και παιδιων που θα βρεθουν εκει περα,επισης αγενη για αυτα που γραφω,οτι ειρωνευτηκα μελος του φορουμ,και οτι δεν θα επρεπε να συμετεχω στο φορουμ.ε!!! ελεος πια!!δεν απαντησα πιο νωρις λογω προβληματος του υπολογιστη.οσο για τις απαντησεις τις εχω λαβει υποψιν μου.

----------


## CITRO

Θα ήθελα να πώ και γώ την ταπεινή μου άποψη μου πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα για την τάση μεταξύ 2 απομονωμένων κυκλωμάτων αν περνάει ρεύμα ποά είναι η τάση και αν υπολογίζεται!!Η απάντηση μου είναι σε ένα νεο θέμα που εκανα στην κατηγορεια ηλεκτρολογικα...

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ννν   δοκιμαστικό  τεστ



Έχω κάνει λάθος στο σχέδιο (του 11post), σχετικά με τις ασφάλειες του δeυτ/ντος, οι οποίες πρέπει να πάνε μετα διπολ διακόπτη.

----------


## mikemtb

> Έχω κάνει λάθος στο σχέδιο (του 11post), σχετικά με τις ασφάλειες του δeυτ/ντος, οι οποίες πρέπει να πάνε μετα διπολ διακόπτη.



Ξέφυγες για 2 μέρες..  κρίμα.. 
Θα ήταν ακριβώς 8 χρόνια μετά  


(Έχω κάνει και εγώ κάτι ανάλογο που ΔΕΝ  ΤΟ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΏ  ΣΕ ΚΑΝΈΝΑΝ. 
Από ασφάλεια 16Α πάω σε υποπινακα,  Και από 10 ασφάλειες των 6α (και κατι ρελε για εντολη απο συναγερμο)πάω με ένα 17 νομίζω   Χ 1mm σε όλο τον κήπο : προβολείς,  χελώνες Μάνδρας, κιόσκι, σκληρας υαλου πράσινα και κίτρινα για τα δέντρα,  κλπ. Όλα σε κουβιδια 15 χρόνια τώρα απροβλημάτιστα.) 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ξέφυγες για 2 μέρες..  κρίμα.. 
> Θα ήταν ακριβώς 8 χρόνια μετά



Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτε.

----------

